# This is an auto flower journal plues another grow with in



## cutman (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok this is my second journal its going to be a auto flower grow. I bought 40 beans, and i grew 5 just to see what to exspect. The 1rst 5, are AK47xlow rider 2. (Lr2). The rest are Lr2,blue berry,double deasil, santa mariaX Lr2, and more ak47xLr2. These are going to be grown in soil, fox farm ocean forest. I chose this soil because it has alot of nutes already mixed in so theres no need for nutes early in the life of the plant. now these 1rst 5 i gave no nutes at all through the life of these plants, except whats in this soil. So there will be no need for flushing at time of harvest. Lighting was kept at 24-7 using 400 watt hps, and i have a 400 watt metal haylies . Witch i will use on this next grow. These 5 took a month and a half. I found that these autos are unpredictable, in there grow as you can see on these 1rst pics. 3 are nice in size it looks like ill get about an one oz off each plant. BUT their are two that ill get one hit lol and the other get about 6 hits. that one hit lol is about as big as a finger nail its a bud on a stick lol the others about as big as a cigarette lighter. But others 3 look mean .They are turning purple and im going to cut them in a week. WATER - i use nothing but rain water on these plant again with no nutes. ph kept at 6.0 through out the grow. With winter here i put a space heater in there to keep my ladys warm. In this next grow some ladys will be getting nutes, some wont. To see if theres a different in growth. Although i wont be using veg growth nutes because autos dont have but a week to 10 days of veg then they go striate to flower and the nutes in soil should last up to 3 week before ill start giving them nutes and it will be very lightly in that. im thinking 7- 15 mls per gallon. O and in this journal i will be growing in another grow room, regular plants not autos.In that grow there is white widow, big bud, northern lights, and hawaiian snow. The one buy it self is the hawaiian snow and i have two more from seed and 5 in clones now. Also the plant there with the autos, i dont know what it is but it is excotic. And is very healthy the stock on her is thick and strong this plant looks very nice get ill find out when see buds. that one hawaiian snow is in flower now has been for 1 week now. and one pic of some bud in the jars curing.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey man,

Auto journal , cool. gonna try differnet thing with the nute eh?
Is that a hydro setup I see in the background?


----------



## cutman (Dec 10, 2009)

yea a home made 4 inch pvc tube with air rocks under each cup. its works but need a better res... before i fire it up.


----------



## cutman (Dec 13, 2009)

ok these auto are almost done its lookng like 45 day turn around is about right. they are pruple now and looking sweet. im hunting right now when i get back im going to cut them and start this next auto grow of 35 going to be cool


----------



## cutman (Dec 19, 2009)

These were a test batch. And they are done in my appenion, what you think? They are at 47 days now. these were given very little nuts.only two waterings had nuts in it. all the rest came from the fox farm ,Ocean Forest. Witch as nuts already in it. They were water, 3-4 days apart. The nuts were given in the 6th week of flower. Then straight water after, that way all nutes have been used up at harvest. they do look like it will hurt you cant wait for the curing. YEA!!!!


----------



## cutman (Dec 19, 2009)

cutman said:


> These were a test batch. And they are done in my appenion, what you think? They are at 47 days now. these were given very little nuts.only two waterings had nuts in it. all the rest came from the fox farm ,Ocean Forest. Witch as nuts already in it. They were water, 3-4 days apart. The nuts were given in the 6th week of flower. Then straight water after, that way all nutes have been used up at harvest. they do look like it will hurt you cant wait for the curing. YEA!!!!


Ok this is the other grow that is going on now as well. It contains a mix of premium seed from attitude. White Widow,Big Bud, and northern lights. I also have 4 hawaiian snow the bigger one and 3 little ones and some more Crystal . The Crystal is the one on the floor. She got a real heathy stock and all clones off her took root and are ready for transplant. Other clones are hawaiian snow. Soon as i move those clone ill clone the other premium seeds grow. O the top of that hawaiian grew into the light while i was gone thats why she her top got burned. But she will bounce back. Dam i was gone for a week, Raised the light before left about 5 inches and well you see.


----------



## cutman (Dec 22, 2009)

my 5 autos are in darkness now will cut tomorrow. giving them 36hrs to just see. havent done this in the past so will. got my other light hooked up and ready. just need to get these lady to flower first. im going to take a few clones off of these and grom them for my outside ladys in feb.


----------



## cutman (Dec 23, 2009)

ok i just cut these 5 autos and have trimmed them down. I put them in darkness for 36 hours and it seems that they might have increased alittle in the chromes, i did notic that the plants created some condisation in the plant. water pellets in and on the leaves and in the bud. huh go figure. Maybe there is something there.ill post some pic after the holidays of them before the go in to the jars for curing


----------



## cutman (Dec 25, 2009)

one of my plants turned out to be a male, bummer now i have 6 male clones to go with it. these boys died today dammit. hawaiian plant looks good and all her clones look good. i moved all her clones down under the mh/ hps lights today figure ill veg them for two weeks then off to flower for them. i put 4 others in flower today to sex them dont i might take a clone or two form each after they are sexed. this means the auto grow will start this week. so here we go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2009)

auto's, eh?interesting journal, subscribed


----------



## pez prince (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice. I love how small and fast the autoflowering are.


----------



## cutman (Dec 26, 2009)

yea i did 5 and it was so quick compaired to regular plant that thought i would do a bigger grow. of abunch of strains.


----------



## cutman (Dec 27, 2009)

well pulled all those males out now sexing more now . i had one that showed it sex in 2 day after putting it into flower. going to take clones off her to day. i will germ.... my autos on the 1rst want to stated this new year out with those auto.


----------



## cutman (Dec 29, 2009)

this is the hawaiian snow from adittude. autos are coming. also some clones off this lady. also 2 other ladys in back no ideal what they are. and two im waiting on to show sex. they came from a preimeum bag of seeds from adituttude.could be big bud , northern lights, or white widow.


----------



## Earl (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks good.

You might consider saving some of those more exotic males
since you are growing in pots
you can move them to another room
and low light will work for collecting small amounts of pollen.

It is easy to save pollen and then selctively polenate just one or two buds.

Making your own seeds is a great way to improve your future.

+rep for showing your grow.


----------



## cutman (Dec 30, 2009)

good to see ya earl you know iv thought about that i have two males and looks like one more. giving it acouple more days just to make sure. i know these males come from adituttude so they are exotic. just went and got me a b day present another reflector and digtal ballast. to replace the little sun beam in flower area. wanted a bigger foot print.on flowers so now i have a light to use. or sould i just use a cfl light on him can you pollenate a auto flower and get seeds? thought about pollenate one of these autos. ok was heres a ? for ya. can you pollenate will pop. i thought a hybred could nreproduce, what ot do you think. thanks for posting bud thought i was on my own here.


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2009)

What are the strains of males 
and the strains of the girls ?

.


----------



## cutman (Dec 31, 2009)

was trying to look up this batch of seed i got and cant find them from the seed bank.


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2009)

You need to do a rub/smell test to decide if he is a good breeding daddy.


----------



## cutman (Dec 31, 2009)

will do. and iv already moved him out. and he just showed his sex so theres no chance of pollenating the girls


----------



## cutman (Jan 3, 2010)

ok now all my ladys in flower and clones are repoted and will veg for weeks then strait to flower they will go. makeing roon to start all my auto flowers. did have two males trashed one and put the other in the house to let it flower its pollen. i plan on do a couple of seed runs on some of these autos. so i can do it again as a cycle. and keep it going. i figure i should be able to harvest every two weeks when set up and running.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Every two weeks? 
Dam bro, you will constantly have weed in every state of growth. from seedling to drying.
With a harvest every two months I barely have time to clean up before I cut again.

Hum, I wouldnt have to clean up then.... good idea.


----------



## cutman (Jan 4, 2010)

yea but whats there to clean when they are only 1-2 foot tall. small plants very easy to trim and hang. just ordered 30 more autos. but am going to do the seed run. but this way i have the seeds to start. 70 in all, soon aqs order comes in. figure with two area to grow, pluse a veg area, why not.


----------



## cutman (Jan 4, 2010)

starting ten every week for a month and a half, should give me a harvest every week


----------



## cutman (Jan 4, 2010)

if the seed run works it will go untill i stop


----------



## cutman (Jan 5, 2010)

heres some new pic for this week. some clones that i think my grow pad was to hot so i turned it off and most seem to be bouncing back but all in all they will live i believe. i really dont need all them clones, but just have a hard time trowing them away.
the 6 on bottom are all hawaiians, 4 are clones off the mother in flower now with the bud. The other two are one that im thinking on trashing, those two were planted the same time as the one with buds on it. almost died, brought them back and they just arent growing fast enough, my clones are out growing them.
The ones in flower well they look nice well all but one. The one on th left is a sterching bitch. iv started training her buy tying string at the top and making her bend her self, and over the last few days she been bending alot. hey cruz remember that cats tail i had, thats what this ones going to come out like. All her bottom branchest have turned up, going to cheep her growing side ways. all the way threw. 
The three in back dont kow what they are. Hoping that once they get done some one can identafie them buy pic. Premieum mix, ww, big bud, northen lights. very healthy plants stocks are thick. Big leaves. looking forward to seeing what they come out to be. will cut a few clones off of both in a week, want the branchest to a couple of nodes.
Now on the autos i germ...8 today,5 were double diesal ryder, and three were Afgan Kush ryder.


----------



## greenthumb213 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice grow man!~ 2 questions. how much did the beasty autos yield? by beasty i mean the big ones not the small ones lol and how was the high of the autos?


----------



## cutman (Jan 5, 2010)

2 hits lol. 42gm, 17gms 2gm wet, i havent wayed it dry. i hope that these nexts eight will do better. its seems so far that they, grow big or small. its in the seed it self, i guess as far as the high its very strong head high. make you look chiniess. the high last a good time i would say. taest is pungie sweet , lung blower if to big of hit. not harsh but mine sits in jars for a good long time of curing. these plants did not get alot of nutes nexts will give alittle more.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

make you look chinese lol funny shit! hahahaha


----------



## cutman (Jan 6, 2010)

thats the best description i could give. looking forward to these next eight. im going to spread these apart so that i can harvest weekly. in about 45 days and on. by germing 8 every week for the nexts 2 months or so. im thinking from the end of feb, it should start rolling out. last year i grew enough to provide me smoke all year this will do the same in less time. from seed to pipe lollllll


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

I cant tell what pic has the new reflector in it.


----------



## cutman (Jan 7, 2010)

pic #2 has the new light, then you see the other side by side, i put those togather and have a mh in one hps in the other.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah, I gotcha now. 
My bad, I had a four foot reflector on the brain.

So like you got what 42, 17, and 2 grams wet on those autos?
20 gms wet average would be about a quarter a plant dry then.

Lets see if you can get a better average weight this time around, make it worth while huh? 

I know only 45 days flower but, 2 gms wet, puff gone. lol


----------



## cutman (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey yo for got the one o no wait two hitter plant lol !! ill go out there and way it all and get back at ya


----------



## cutman (Jan 7, 2010)

im sure the yeild will be much better next batch. i would be happy with 8 oz of this bad ass smoke a week for 8 weeks. i bet i can get oz or better off each plant.


----------



## cutman (Jan 7, 2010)

not to mention the rest of the stuff going .


----------



## cutman (Jan 8, 2010)

heres a update pic for to day


----------



## cutman (Jan 8, 2010)

ok all but one has poped open ill give them a day or two more them they go in the dome. 3 kush and 5 double diesal autos. will be the first eight. for this week


----------



## cutman (Jan 8, 2010)

this is the breeders packages , on the following weeks i will be doing different strains, by the info on packages, plants will be bigger than others so will see


----------



## cutman (Jan 9, 2010)

i put in a new cloneing system in today. it will hold up 25 clones. not than the other ways was not good i just like it so i got it lol now im going to add more light tomorrow and mount a little pc fan on side for air flow it it should work fine.


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

just put 4 new clones in the cloner so will see.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey man, you got so much going on, its hard to keep track of.
So these clones are from attitude seeds but what strain?


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

hey cruz good to have stop in. yes i do have a lot going on. think to much lol. ok let me break it down for ya. the clone under the dbl light are all hawaiian, the clone up top are ones that come from that attitude mix, dont know what they are, could be northen lights, or big bud, or white widow, it was a mix of seed from them. but the mothers are very nice to the eye. Strong stocks fat ones, with big leaves, just very healthy you know what i mean. the hawaiian clones are very nice now figure ill clone off them . for an out side grow this year. Going to put one of them out back, along with three of the mix seed. those are going to be my dream team for this year. i figure when this auto starts coming out these other should be done as well. but yes have alot going on need help lol. running out of room quick. hope that hawaiian snow is good. after all the work i have in it.


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

every thing i have came frow attitude. what you think about my new cloner


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

order more seed the other day yes more autos, i know i got alot now but this way if my seed run dont take then ill have enough to do what i want. i want to harvest every week for the nexts 4 months


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

ill post some more pic in a while soon as lights come on in flower room, im going to make another flower room and put my small hood in it .


----------



## cutman (Jan 11, 2010)

here some pic put some of that reflective flim on back wall, need to do other side tonight but ladys in flower are starting to bud now hopefully the streching is over. now time for buds yee ha! i had to tie two down to keep every thing the same hight from light so they should make for intresting buds. ladys in veg are about there i think. going to take a couple of clones and then move over to flower. these are the hawaiian snow. one of these are going to the out side grow this year. Along with one of each in flower right now. thats going to be fun, ill call it the texas dream team cruz. but they are going to get screened up so last years miss hap wont happen again. autos i have two pop there heads up last night three others are soon be hind. i should have 8 up in the air this week end and ready for there first photo shoot. will see.


----------



## cutman (Jan 12, 2010)

no black and white


----------



## cutman (Jan 14, 2010)

ok i changed the lighting on all them hawaiian plant to 12/12 yesterday. took a few clones off the two best ones. so now they are in flower. up top, i took most of them clones out of dome, and placed them in pots. had two more autos pop their head up yesterday. not one of my clones in the new cloning machine have even wilted. its doing a better job then the dome ever did. i like it .


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool man, I just got a look at your cloner. Thats sweet.
It looks like the holes are cut to fit rooter cubes not 2"net pots. Probably not but thats not a bad idea. I like the color pics better. 

Anyway, lookin good.
You must be planning on starting your outdoor early this year if you plan on using one of those plants. Be sure and build something to hold them up. Maybe something like a tee pee just so you have something above them to tie to cause they will be monsters come harvest time.


----------



## cutman (Jan 15, 2010)

hey cruz thanks. yea i plan on putting a 4x6x8 frame up and just run some chicken wire across at every 3' in hieght and just let them grow through the wire. that should support a 10 to 12 foot plant. yes the hole will hold a rapid rooter. but with this neopren plug is cut in the middle so you can remove the plant and just plant it. so dont need the rooter. im been looking at this flood and drain system thinking on putting it in.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2010)

nice dude, I was gonna ask you earlier what was up with the black and white pics! lol


----------



## cutman (Jan 16, 2010)

hey doc nice for some one to drop in and talk. thanks yea black in white, it took some time to figure this camra out but got it now. OK got a problem. im going through a divorce and the bitch saw my babys today. im thanking on going to get a storage unit for a month to let thing cool down. by then i hope it will be over. just dont want to trash this. but dont want to go to jail either. what yal think? you just never know you know so thats were im at, autos are growing now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2010)

if you're not cool with the bitch,and you got kids, then be careful. even if you don't got kids, I would be careful. just try to be cool with the bitch till the divorce is over. is she 420 friendly?


----------



## cutman (Jan 17, 2010)

yea but you never know. if she was going to do any thing she would of all ready done it. kids are all grown. we are almost done and go back to court in a few weeks to finnalize. so just going to wait it out. 
Originally Posted by *mastakoosh*  
_the dreaded friend zone with women. its how they let you down easily while billy dirtbag with the tats is bangin her in the club bathroom after they just met. yall she moved in with her friend then took her hubby. _
_lol so i got her now judge should like that. she admitted it to me on texts lol_


----------



## cutman (Jan 17, 2010)

_ill post some pic in a while for an update._


----------



## cutman (Jan 17, 2010)

ok here a few pics. one hawaiian with nice buds on her. full of white hairs and starting to get thicker now. the other three are budding out now. cant wait to see them buds. the other area has been on flower for a week now. those are all haw.... up top are clones off of the ww, big bud, and northen lights. think i over did it a bit but o well. the clones in the machine look good some have roots now going to wait a couple of more days then move them to soil. Then there are the autos as you can see a few are up im hoping that buy next week all will be up. they were germinated then put in the rapid rooters. it wont be long now guys. autos are growing well. putting more in germ.. tomorrow for the next weeks grow. nutes on all flowering plant iv been keeping is down around 600- 700 ppm. ph at 6.3 . im feeding every three days and every other watering they get nutes. and seem to be fine with it. im going to start feeding the one with big buds some advance nutes ( big bud). next week every other feeding. that going to raise my ppm when i start, its the only one thats going to get the advance nutes for now.


----------



## cutman (Jan 18, 2010)

i have a problem with this one plant. cant be over nute, thinking water stress. look how the leaves couple like that and feel bridle, not soft, my ph pin was out for a week till i could replace the batteries. and wounder if that watering period water might of been high in ph. but idk . what ya think ? been keeping ppm 650-750. and this is the only one showing this sign. maybe i should drop the ppm lower for her. drop too 400. idk what ya think?
couple more shots of little clones. and them see the two light one is a m/L light the other is an hps both are 400 watt. the smoke is hawaiian snow,want to see the difference through flower. 
witch side do ya think will produce better flowers?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey,

Yea, its a dark pic but I see it tips curling a bit. If this is the only one thats affected then I say flush with ph6.5 r/o or tap. It should come around.

I see that MH HPS comparison, cool. My guess?
You will have more trichomes but less yield under the MH. VS the HPS. 
It will be cool to see. What the temp of the MH. 4000K?


----------



## cutman (Jan 20, 2010)

ok both lights are hortilux the m/h is a mt400/hor/htl-blue. the other is all so a hortilux lu400s/htl/en. there is no temp info on box. grow room is being kept at 74- 80 in temp. and will flush her today. she is a good looking plant just this one is doing this. all lady have been given nutes at 10 ml pre gal... every other watering with a tsp of cal/ mag every other watering. in between waters is ph adjusted to 6.3 tap water, that has sat out side for two days before useing.
ok on the auto i have 15 as of today, and looks like 2 more poping up this morning. starting another 10 in germ today. my male has pollen sacks im going to let it die and drop its pollen.


----------



## cutman (Jan 20, 2010)

heres more pic. and some close ups


----------



## cutman (Jan 21, 2010)

after yesterdays flushing she looks better today. the thing is i dont understand why her ppm was so high. they were given very little nutes but her run off was over 900. i flushed her till she was showing 350.


----------



## hollywood420 (Jan 21, 2010)

sweet set up.. im watchin in....


----------



## cutman (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks hollywood, its getting better every time.


----------



## cutman (Jan 22, 2010)

ok bad news i have spider mites any good ideals on how to get rid of them?


----------



## cutman (Jan 22, 2010)

the one with coupled leaves. has spider mites. i got some doc doom spider mite knock out plant spray, and two doktor doom foggers, treated the lady this morning, and tonight im going to set 1 fogger off in grow room, i read that they have a 10 to 14 day period , so in 10 days ill bomb again to get hatched eggs. hopefully this will work. here some pick taken today, 1 notice the little buds growing on that node. kinda cool. as you can see nice pre buds on old streachy there. i pulled and twisted that plant up ifs funny. should see some nice buds on her soon. all branches are looking like colas, the two in back there look very nice , (?) has any of yawl gone northen light, or big bud,or white widow., and do any of these plant look like one of those? got some new growth on the hawaiian see the top were she branched out, all of her buds got this little growing spurt. they are starting to thicken up now, noticed that some of the hair are turning amber on the bottom buds.
the other hawaiins are showing pre bud now.pretty cool man. 
autos are going in to soil tomorrow theres 12 in there, and started 10 more in germ.... 
but thats it for now, any replies on questions would be great appreciate


----------



## cutman (Jan 23, 2010)

no body come on


----------



## biglolo (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice grow cutman. I'm looking to start a hydro grow using autos. What would you say your average yield would be for your autos per plant cutman?


----------



## cutman (Jan 23, 2010)

well bud iv only done 5 autos so far nut the nexts ones will give a better chance to average out the yeild.but its l;ooking like i should be able to get 1- 1.5 oz per plant. In a hydro you should be able the increase that buy alittle, right mow i have 12 babie up waiting on a few more to come up. but differance stains will yield more than others. i have four strains going now


----------



## biglolo (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info cutman. I'm definitely subscribing to see how things go. Keep up the good work. Much rep.


----------



## cutman (Jan 23, 2010)

gald to see a fellow grow. its getting nice here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

hey cutman, just passing thru. hopefully you got those mites in check? other than that, everything looks good dude


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 23, 2010)

sub'd..........


----------



## cutman (Jan 23, 2010)

ok made a nother grow area. today just was running out of room. it houses a nother hps 400 watt light. right now i have all my clones in there, but i plan on all autos going there, going to leave them under the 5t light for week or so then move them under the hps. heres some pic. also moved the autos to soil today. iv treated for the mites yesterday and bomb the barn last night. going to bomb again tonight then in about a week ill do it again.


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you have a microscope ?

You can check the underside of the leaf for mite eggs.

They look like round cream colored balls.

If you spray bed lice spray on the eggs 
it will cause them to break 
and the next batch will not hatch 
and that will break the cycle.

You should spray everything with bed lice spray,
especially if you have carpet and pets.

You can get Bed lice spray at almost any drug store.


----------



## cutman (Jan 24, 2010)

that stuff wont hurt the ladys.


----------



## Earl (Jan 25, 2010)

No it is just pyrethrin made from chrisanthimum
I spray under the leaves
I try to get mite free before there are big buds.
If you use the bed lice spray on your room
you should be able to avoid infestation during bloom.


----------



## cutman (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks will do, im useing the doom now, it seems they are slowing down, im going to use the suff you said to use to. they have not got to the buds, only on bottom leaves, still treating them


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Thats some good info man. Lice spray will bust the eggs huh? I will remember that.

Hey bud, sounds like you got the mite thing under control.
So this auto grow, Im wondering, ya cant clone them so you are going to pollinate a few and do a seed run first right? And for a male, is there a specific kind you use to make sure you get auto seeds? How does that work?


----------



## cutman (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, i havent seen any regular auto flower seeds to get male. So i have a male out of that premeium mix i bought, and am going to use it. Its about ready to drop it pollen, and to tell you the truth i dont know if its going to work or not. But after thinking about it, you can get seed from any pollen that hits your plant from bees and other insects. So i dont think its going to matter. But we will find out. I cant aford to keep buying seed, and having this ratio of growth.
ok lets talk auto. out of 23 seed in the last two weeks i only have 13 plants growing, now i did see another coming up so we can make that,14 now. Not very good, but i will keep on germing. any way. it just suks that alittle over half are growing. I pulled a couple of rooters out to take a look at the ungrown seed. Even though they poped open the tap root did not grow. Has to be in the seed strain, not any thing im doing. Out of 10 blue berry autos, i got 5 growing. Its pissing me off. I can understand 8 out 10 but not 5 out of 10. they are growing fast i figure ill move them over to the hps on saterday. and 5 of my clones will be the outside grow, witch ones just dont know, hey cruz you grown white widow havent you. do these buds look the same.


----------



## cutman (Jan 25, 2010)

just wondering i dont see alot of trichomes on the hawaiian is in the 9 week of flower. hoping to see it come on strong i hope, now i have had a bunch of new growth on theses buds some got longer some got fater.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea, looks like widow, long pistils and take forever to finish.
Although mine had a longer main cola with more sun leaf. (single blade leaf)


----------



## cutman (Jan 27, 2010)

well rember this one only 3 weeks in o flower


----------



## cutman (Jan 30, 2010)

Update time. all ladys are doing fine. 1- Hawaiian Snow. Buds are looking nice, still full of white hairs. 30% have turned amber, at the bottom of plant. The plant is going through a growth spurt. all buds on top have about a inch, to inch and a half of new growth, some grew up some grew out, although is seems like this strain take along time to finnish, we are starting 11 week of flower, not a lot of trichomes yet, that i can see.​The 7 clones are in flower now for 3 weeks pre buds all over them. The ones under the hps seem to have thicker little bud than the ones under the m/h light, but the m/h light did produce the bud faster than the hps light. hhhmmm go figure right. I did take 4 clones from these lady before flower, and they are growing fine now they are under a hps now. One of them will go out side in a couple weeks.
2- The others in flower are WW, Northern Light, and Big Bud and looking very nice, ww, northern lights already have trichomes all over the buds and leaves. Cant wait to see them fill out. I took alot of clones off these ladys. They are doing nicely. There are 15 of them. I plan on keeping these strains going all year. 3 of these will go out side as well. I think the big bud is the one that streched, lol after all this, its main stock looks like a pretzel. looking at this plant it should produce a good yield. Right now the clones off these ladys are getting 24/7 light under the hps 400
3- auto flower. These plant are growing fast. Looking nice as babys. I have 10 more in grem as of today. Cruzer i bought 10 reg, autos so will see if we get some males. This will be the male i can get some pollen hopefully. These next 10 are blue himalaya, from Short Stuff seed bank. The other male im not going to use. I just dont know if the seeds will come out autos using him. Will still collect his pollen. 
all plants got water today, mix with nutes ppm was at 650. on older ladys, and 450 for younger ladys, no nutes for baby clones. ph levels are adjusted to 6.3 on all water. temps are controlled in the 70s. 
i will post pics later need batteries for camera.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

You got no trichome production on the hawaiian that you can see huh? Thats strange, I wonder if it is stressed at all.

So where did you get your NL from? I just ordered some new genetics last noght. Dutch Passion Blueberry, Green House seeds White Rhino and Nirvannas Master Kush. That should hold me for a while. Im droppin the purple kush and trainwreck, I got plenty.

Cool, get some battries, how about a closeup of the Hawaiian bud.


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

heres pics these are 1 week old pics and up to date pics. colas are starting to thicken up here a bit . hawaiian has trics and im seeing more now, just not like the ww, or nl, i got my nl, from seni seed. its looking alsome, as you can see i have alot of clones, of all 3. seeing autos grow faster every day.


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

lol ooops for got pics


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

more pic. you can see the 7 haw... 3 under the m/h and 4 under the hps, also the other is the one that had the curled up leaves she has just started some new grow, its about time, she should look like the others buy now but o well. im thinking on moving the clones up under the 5t light and put the autos under the hps. what ya think? it takes so long to down load pic here.


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

see that streched plant there, its the same age as the haw... with the big bud ( close up). now that plant im going to just give it r/o water for the next 2 weeks its in it 11 week of flower. takes for ever. from watching this strain it 12 =13 week flower maybe more, hope now. leaves are starting to turn yellow from the bottom up. ahd it got to doses of advance nuts last two watering, i think that why i got new growth. i put one haw... out side and think ill stop the haw.. after this grow. after seeing the ww, nl, and big bud. ill clone off these clone when time. and keep it going.


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

no i dont think its stressed. it never showed any signs of stress. its been a healthy plant all the way through. on this grow iv had no nute burns or heat stress or cold , because i kept the temp in thier in mid 70's at all time. the only plant to show any problem was the one with curled leaves. well then you have strechy there. thats the big bud, if you saw the main cola stem looks like prezel lol


----------



## corykindbud (Jan 31, 2010)

hahahahahahaha.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like pretzel?? lol dude, I love the way you describe things, cracks me up! lol. 
I still get a smirk thinking about the description where your eyes was all "Chinese" after hitting the smokes! lol


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

here a couple more. light just went out so took a couple pic


----------



## cutman (Feb 1, 2010)

ok went back to figure out how old the hawaiian snow was in flower and friday will finnish 9 weeks. not 11 so that puts oyher at 5 weeks now


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Whats this, Is this the big bud?


----------



## cutman (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont no, i thiink it northern lights, the one behind i think is the big bud, behind and to the right is haw... and the one to the right of that front one is ww. thonk been looking at them from seniseed pic. that what i come up with. it hard to tell. but i got clones and this stuff looks nasty, and smell is a fruity smell.


----------



## cutman (Feb 1, 2010)

ww.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2010)

your plants are looking good dude


----------



## cutman (Feb 1, 2010)

dr greenhorn have you grown that hawaiian snow,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2010)

no, never have.


----------



## cutman (Feb 2, 2010)

thought you might have.


----------



## cutman (Feb 3, 2010)

heres some new pics, that hawaiian is looking nice, big bud on her, the one next to her has buds all over and i think its the big bud, but IDK. she is making some nice long bud, when she feels out it going to be big, lots of it. the other two look full treks... they also will feel out nice. as with the other younger haw... clones have buds all over, that hole area is going to allosome, in a nother 4 weeks., all baby clones are about ready to be repotted. 
and then theres the autos as you can see there growth is fast, the seeds in the bowl are popping now, hopefully, ill get a male or two out of them, so i can make a seed run on this auto grow. as you can see i have my plate full right now. but when im done i should have enough to last along time. i dont sell so to bad for them.


----------



## cutman (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected][email protected]!!. got treck on the hawaiian they are building now. sweet looking and smell is also sweet. w.w. is looking bad ass, as well as the northern lights, and i can see why the other is called big bud, it production is growing rapidly.


----------



## cutman (Feb 6, 2010)

here some pic. autos are growing fast. and newbees are popping there heads up in rapid rooters now.. buds are getting fat and yummie. Hawaiian snow is starting to look juicy. she almost done. may be a week out 2 tops. look at that one plant she grew little bud at the nodes kinda strange. all watered yesterday ppm at 650 on older ladys. younger ones it at 450.clones got there first taste of veg nutes, very low dosage 3ml per gal ppm was 250. they need to be transplanted soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like you got everything inline buddy. The PPMs sound perfect, good to hear you got some snow on the Hawaiian I know that was buggin ya. Only thing I would sugguest is you clip those low mini colas at the base of the stalk. They will never amount to anything and you send that energy to the top where the light is.

Good shot of the comparison MH/HPS they look about the same to me.
Well, little more mass under the MH maybe.


----------



## cutman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for coming buy Cruz and ,will do brother. I just hate cutting some thing that has buds on it. But i know and your right. Yes there is more mass under the m/h i think because of the blue in the light is better for veg there for plants bottom, and middle, was able to grow up thicker. Starting these in flower at the size they were, was hoping the hight wouldnt out grow this flower area. I dont have maybe 2 inches left in hight to move lights up. And i cant put them in other area lights are to high, and cant be dropped. Theres alot going here, perhaps more than my areas can handle. But thats one cool looking hawaiian jungle!!!! But the Northern Light and White Widow are just bad ass. Im wanting my hole barn full of it. Its so much better in quality in site than any other i have grown. Its potency is for sure seen by the naked eye. Thats my goal is to finnish the Haw... and replace it with these two strains. Keep them going all year. 4 of these are going to be the texas dream team. 
Autos are growing good, although there are a few that look like the genetic are'nt right., can tell but the way they look. 2 out of the 12 will not produce alot. Have 2 more pop there heads up to day. Im not going to germ any more, just dont have the room.


----------



## hollywood420 (Feb 8, 2010)

cool i really like the comparison grow between the mh and hps. thats great even with the lack of lumens put out by the mh the buds are a little bigger. have you concidered adding enough light to the mh side to make up the diffrence in lumens between the two lights. my ge mh 400w puts out 36000 my ge hps puts out 50000. you could add another 150w mh and get another 10-13000 lumens so you have equal lumens on both side or at least closer then you are now. anyways just a thought.congrates i cant wait to see the hawaiian when she is farther along..


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea, I kinda noticed things were getting a little tight under there. You know you can pull some of that lower leaf and bend them, you did it before right?

Yea northern Lights and WW have been the favorite of indoor growers for years because of there potency and yield. There is so many strains out there now you just got to get a good one. Attitiude has the good ones.

So, now you have some experence with autos, are they really worth it or could you get more bud out of the space with a normal strain and a bit more time?


----------



## cutman (Feb 8, 2010)

hey hollywood thats not a bad ideal, really didnt think about the lumens difference between the two. i was just looking at the deferents in spectrums of blue verses the red.
yea thats what i been doing to the ones that strech, is pull them down and tie them to the stock and as she grows she bends her shelf. think they should stop in height grow, and produce bud mass now, if so it will be no more need to been any more.
this strain come from sensi seed. but who the breeder is unown. it was a premium mix. but it sure looks goooood.they both are healthy stocks, and good color in the leaves. happy plants.
autos,you will come back to this answer after these 12 finnish. lets see what the yield is, as with quality to. that last auto smoke is really strong, but yield was down, im hoping this nexts batch will yield more. i take these 12 see the yield when cured. verse the ww, nl, big bud,haw... so it 12 against 4. plus we have to look at time line. from seed to done. i figure these autos and the other should finnish about the same time. with the hawaiian finishing 1rst. i give her another week or 2 tops. so will see buddy.


----------



## cutman (Feb 9, 2010)

here some new pics. 
ok this hawaiian snow has got to be monsters just look at the size of these buds. fat girls is what makes the world go round, and she got fat real quick i think going to week 10- and 11 in flower really paid off, witch makes me think that all her clone that are flowering now should give me nice yields. o and i trimmed them all down to day filled up the trash can full as you can see.
this w.w. looks cool starting to look real frosty, there are some close ups of her,trek are all over her and i still have 3- 4 weeks to go. her and the northern lights will be monsters at that time, i can understand why every body likes growing these strains. all of there clone are going good and heathly. they were moved under my 5t 4 bulb flor... high energy grow hight. were the autos were.
big bud is taking off, she going to be a big producer. no dought, im putting one of her clones out side. 
autos are looking good, although i have 2 that probly wont produce much, there genetic isnt right that why they are growing strange, all others should do nicely. I moved them under the 400 hps today, 7 out of 10 have popped there little heads up and looks like 1 more is coming that i can see. it was water day yesterday.
eye candy what do yawl think


----------



## cutman (Feb 9, 2010)

the w.w. and northern lights are in there 5-6 week of flower just fyi


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Buds the size of your arm I tell ya.
Now its looking like your other grow. Soon your gonna start your harvesting, but your never gonna stop.
Lookin real good man.


----------



## cutman (Feb 10, 2010)

this is all one plant


----------



## cutman (Feb 10, 2010)

nice producer


----------



## cutman (Feb 11, 2010)

this is my grow room. well insolated. with ac for summer and a heater for winter. easly climate controlled. 
we here dont see this alot. snow wow over 5 inches and still coming down. but its nice and toasty in there now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Burrr! 
I got a chill just lookin at it. 
We dont get much snow in Cali. It gets cold from air blowing off the snowtopped mountians but not that cold.


----------



## cutman (Feb 12, 2010)

yea it not some thing we see alot around here


----------



## cutman (Feb 12, 2010)

heres some new pics


----------



## cutman (Feb 14, 2010)

i now have 2 auto males out of 13 plants in this grow plus babies. will get them out tomorrow. got to set up a place for them to grow. they all got repotted yesterday. i got 7 out of 10 in dome now, and only 2 spots for them. got to work that out.ill pots pic soon of them all. little prebud are showing on others. buds at two week old plants lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Two weeks old and budding.
gotta love it.


----------



## cutman (Feb 15, 2010)

here some pics of ladys


----------



## cutman (Feb 15, 2010)

wonder why those leaves turn purple


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Funny you say that, I was just gonna mention I see purple stems.
From what i understand theres basically two reasons. One is that it's just in the genetics the other is stress. Your plants look extremely healthy maybe your night temps are dropping. That happened to me before, took a while to figure it out but that was it when it happened to my plants.


----------



## cutman (Feb 16, 2010)

heater has a thermostat. it stay 74-78 all the time. wonder if maybe the water i use last time was to cold. thing is all got the same water and no others turned. could be the stress from the mite treatment, that was the one that had all the mites on it. its growth got stunted, and reallly has'nt grown alot sence.


----------



## cutman (Feb 19, 2010)

heres some pics what yall think.


----------



## cutman (Feb 19, 2010)

here the autos and my two males


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2010)

they look good bro


----------



## cutman (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you getting better! at it. buds are way bigger than the first grow. plants are healthyer. nexts grow can only get better. but in the grow now it is looking good. Got another male in the auto grow. will pull him out and put him with the other two males. buds have started to form, on 3 of them the others seem to be getting quit tall looking for those to give a good yield. they are the afgan koosh. the blue berry have good veg growth as well, santa mariea x lr2 are small. the blue hymalayen is small as well.
all the white widow and northern light clones are grow very fast, looks like ill be cloning off them next week. then putting them in flower. problem is no room left.
all the hairs have sucked back in to the bud on the hawaiian snow. its about ready, going to give it one more week. 12 weeks in flower when finnished.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 21, 2010)

Have to say those NL and WW look really good, nice fat colas, keep up the good work..Im scribin way late but Im interested to see how things progress with your auto's. Im about the germ 5 auto ak's to go under 1000w hps and Im also going to try another 5 or so outside probably start those in may or june, try to maximize the amount of light they get. Great journal, like how you have kind of a staggered perpetualy thing going on, keep up the good work, peace


----------



## cutman (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Cali. Glad to have here. Autos are very easy to grow they dont need alot of nutes, and give me smoke alot sooner than reg... plants, but cant get the yield i want. This grow should give me more this time, as of the last one, simply because i got more going then last time, Yes them colas on my w.w and n.l are getting fater by the day. loven it tooooooo. They should be bigger than my hawaiian snow when they are done.


----------



## cutman (Feb 22, 2010)

ok i had a problem with one of my regular plants. the one with the spider mites that i treated for. now after time has passed this plant really as not done alot as for getting a lot of growth. I did take some clones from this plant before she flowered. and now looking at the clone im starting to think that this plant has a genetic flaw... clones seem to be doing the same as the mother in flower. no mites but its growth is just not there.


----------



## cutman (Feb 23, 2010)

On the light test of the m/l - hps 400s. Ok the hight is starting to get to high. Really dont want to pull them down, so i will be moving them over to my other flower area soon. As for the plant , what i can see, is that, the ones under the m/l light seem to have a more fulfilled green on them, they seem to be light and dense in bud. I have two that the hight wont be a problem so they will stay there. The ones under the hps lights plant is light on green, but buds seem to be thicker to the touch and look more defined. Although the buds will get there, i believe under the m/l. hps gets them there faster. Just less bud. I had to move two out under the hps because of hight problems. They are still under an hps. 400. Now the m/l plant seem to be more limp than the hps. Either the but are heavyier or the stem is weaker. but idk


----------



## cutman (Feb 23, 2010)

The 1rst 3 pics are showing you the diffents in the to lights m/l, and hps. The next were of my corner of buds lol. The Hawaiian is still living, just waiting on the top of colas to finnish, had some new growth that made this plant half to stay in there alittle longer. buds are so heavy she cant hold her self up. w.w is getting fater as well as the n.l. there a pic of pig bud and it growing well. Ready to see it fill out now. Theres a couple shots of the autos, and little buds on them. Then theres my males, in there as well. Have 3 males in all. Then there some shots of my w.w and nl and big bud clones. Looks like an jungle up there. Then there a shot of the clone that i think has a genetic problem, all the clone off her look the same. dont now what im going to do with them. And even if they are worth the time to grow them.


----------



## cutman (Feb 26, 2010)

ok i dont know how but the hawaiian snow got some pollen. she still growing, havent pulled her yet. waiting on the very top of the colas to finnish. now today i had my magnifiying glas out looking at her and found a seed. its still green. but dont know how it got the pollen on her. but it came from some were. im fucked up got to crash lol who the fuck cares right. im talking to my self lol....... texas style. smoke on and lest get drunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## cutman (Feb 28, 2010)

ok i moved the hawaiian out and put her in darkness . for 2 days. shes done althought the new growth on top of buds seem to be still growing. but had to, just ran out of height room in not only the small flower area but as well in the veg area.Now those clone i pulled down are looking very nice.Will clone of them soon. those clones are w.w , n.l are and big bud. they are ready for flower now. Figure i will clone and wait till friday to change light back to flower. I moved all the other hawaiian over to the taller flower area. so its pretty packed in there right now. hopefully il be able to harvest the ww and nl soon. both look allosome. cant wait to see these clones flower out.
autos are looking nice as well. bud are forming good. and there a pics of baby autos. as well as my auto males.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

cutman said:


> ok i dont know how but the hawaiian snow got some pollen. she still growing, havent pulled her yet. waiting on the very top of the colas to finnish. now today i had my magnifiying glas out looking at her and found a seed. its still green. but dont know how it got the pollen on her. but it came from some were. im fucked up got to crash lol who the fuck cares right. im talking to my self lol....... texas style. smoke on and lest get drunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


did you take a close look at her? does she have male flowers? some strains tend to push out a few male flowers here and there late in flower/season. it's they're survival mode to escape extinction in nature. to reproduce and carry on down the generations.......not saying that's what happened here, but just a thought. ...... or you could of fucked up the light cycle and stresssed it into a hermielol


----------



## cutman (Feb 28, 2010)

good to see ya green, and no light cycle has stayed the same. and the seed i found was in the middle of the bud and there are no signs of any more. maybe it trying to live on with that one seed. either way i put her in the dark today and in 2 days she getting choped. all those clones are going to flower. ill still clone this week. and trim what i dont clone and get them ready for buds. figure they are tall enough if i wait they will out grow this flower area.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

if that one seed is viable seed, you should grow it out later and do a journal with it. I would be interested just to see what happens

edit~ never mind. just re-read what you wrote and it won't be good in 2 days


----------



## cutman (Mar 1, 2010)

it wouldnt grow seed is to green any way. and i really dont want to grow any more of this strain. thinking this white widow and northern lights is what im going to grow for the time being. well along with all these autos i have. soon as im able i will do a seed run on one of my best lady. beside growing from seed just takes to long. .


----------



## cutman (Mar 1, 2010)

have a ? when do i introduce the pollen to my lady? at pre bud, when bud is half grown, or full grown ? 
Ok autos. These autos are growing very fast, i think the afgan kush autos are going to give me a good yield. they are alot taller then the lr2x ak , the blue berry,and the double diesel, but the d.d. is bigger than the lr2 as well. i think ill pollinate the af... kush and the d.d. to. both are nice size plants. It look like the af... kush will take longer than the others, others are budding now but the afgan is just now showing sex all are lady. the males are blue berry and blue hymalian. o i installed more lighting in one flower area, i put sunblaze 2' ft ultraviolet 6500 in there but did buy the red bulbs to figure it would help lower growth. use one of the new lights for a new little veg area. figure it will work good for the autos babes.


----------



## cutman (Mar 3, 2010)

taken the clones yesterday took 25 half are ww the other nl. all look good today no drooping just love this cloner. ill never use a dome again. all ladys are just getting fat. ppm is at 700 on bigger ladys and 450 on smaller ones. 450 on autos ill post pics later today. hope yall lie what ya see. see any thing you like tell me please


----------



## cutman (Mar 4, 2010)

ok what your looking at is, buds of white widow, and northern lights, in the bid area.plues alot of hawaiian snow in 1rst pics. Then you see my ww and nl clones who started flower a few days ago. Then there my autos, this might be a good yeild on autos. Some are buding amd some are just showing sex all females. Then theirs auto males as you can see the yellow on the paper, should be able to use this pollen on the females i got. also my clones of the las two hawaiians, wont be doing any more of it. autos are growing well. the afgan kush is taking longer and they are bigger than the blue berry,and lr21,double deisal its takeing longer as well. then theres the blue myalayin babys. who are not looking so good, but should woke out just fine. they wil stay under the flour... and 2 cfl. because i have no foom, theres alot here going on and its hard to keep up with it all. pmm have been kept down on most this grow and ph has been set at 6.3 in all water plues nutes. enjoy the pics


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, you've got a lot going on! Nice! Is that a DIY cloner?


----------



## cutman (Mar 4, 2010)

yea sure do. But when this is done i should have what i need for the rest of the year. I dont sell so it works. Ill keep it going but just not as much. It's made by botanicare, cloning machine, mini aeroponics 25. Works great! Ill never go back to the dome again. In this machine, not one wilts. Roots in 5-10 days and ready for soil, every time, love it. Could of made for less but o well.


----------



## cutman (Mar 5, 2010)

ok this plant has been darkness for 4 day really dont see any increase of trichome, what do yal think should i put her back under the lights? she been i flower for 13 weeks. there two close ups one is the buds on bottom they look done, but the close up or the top of plant were i had about 4 inches of new growth the plant still has white hair, un like the bottom bud all hairs are red and starting to receed back in to the bud. could use any info you might have.


----------



## cutman (Mar 5, 2010)

here are some other pics of all others. auto are growing nicely. looks like the afgan is fixen to start flowering soon. they are big autos. all for have are showing there sex so they are getting ready to flower. has you can see the new growth on the top of that plant


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 5, 2010)

cutman said:


> ok this plant has been darkness for 4 day really dont see any increase of trichome, what do yal think should i put her back under the lights? she been i flower for 13 weeks. there two close ups one is the buds on bottom they look done, but the close up or the top of plant were i had about 4 inches of new growth the plant still has white hair, un like the bottom bud all hairs are red and starting to receed back in to the bud. could use any info you might have.


 Beautiful! Look at all the bud on that girl.. By sight, she looks done to me, honestly. Got a scope? Check the trichs - see if they are where you want 'em. Be sure to sample a couple different areas. You can't go by the hairs. They are an indication, yes, but in a healthy plant, you'll have fresh, new white hairs, until the day you chop her - last ditch efforts on her part, to get pollenated.


----------



## Earl (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like your gonna make some seeds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 6, 2010)

cutman said:


> ok this plant has been darkness for 4 day really dont see any increase of trichome, what do yal think should i put her back under the lights? she been i flower for 13 weeks. there two close ups one is the buds on bottom they look done, but the close up or the top of plant were i had about 4 inches of new growth the plant still has white hair, un like the bottom bud all hairs are red and starting to receed back in to the bud. could use any info you might have.


I would not put her back under the lights. She will herm.
I believe the idea of the darkness period is not necessarily to produce more trichs, I think the benefit if any is to ripen the existing trichs on the plant.


----------



## cutman (Mar 6, 2010)

ok i just choped her and trimed her up and she is now r.i.p. for got how much work that is. sticky fingers, yes! i get a wet wieght tonight. she going to be some good smoke. but cant wait till i do the white widow. im just waiting on trecks to get milky. sure has a lot on her. northern lights is also get close. figure a week or so hanging in the boxs then they will go into the jars. 
looks like the cold is gone out side lady will go out next week i hope. it will free up alittle room as well. yesssss


----------



## cutman (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for your input reps for all


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad we could help, don't forget to throw us a pic or two!


----------



## cutman (Mar 7, 2010)

im not shy to show my pic. found two more males today dont know how they got passed me but they are uot side now. think im going to plant them some were in the yard. one is ww, the other a northern lights. maybe i can use them to cross breed them to. so that i can get my own seeds of these two strains. these strains look alsome and want to keep these growing a while.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Plants lookin bad ass man.
So You got this set up to cut every month, this is the first chop in the cycle right? 
Is the WW next?


----------



## cutman (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i chop the haw... and the ww and nl will be next and they are looking pretty rip now. im think in another week or two they will come out. by then the autos should start coming out. with more autos coming a week or so behind that. the big bud looks to have another 3 weeks to go. after that all those hawaiians clone should be finishing up there were 7 of them.they look to be about 5 weeks out. with more autos following them. then theres my ww, nl clones that are starting there 3rd week of flowering now . they should follow them. and then i have 25 more ww. and nl in cloner now. witch are down the road a ways. im sure ill start some more autos after these autos i have are done. so im looking the chop once if not twice a month soon. ill have more than enough to last all year long. after that ill slow down and just do the ww and nl on a smaller scale. cloning as i go. Here is the Hawaiian Snow first harvets. one plant.


----------



## cutman (Mar 8, 2010)

ok guys here some new pic. 1rst 3 are my ww.nl clones. then theres my other ww and nl clone that are starting 3rd week of flowering, then theres my 7 hawaiians and 1 nl,and 1 ww, and 1 bigbud, flower area. then theres the autos. they are going to be nice, took one shot of all together, then shot apart. also some auto babys there as well. then theres the males see the pollen on the paper pretty cool. going to harvets it this week. thats it what yal think?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice ladies you have in there! You have your hands full, that's for sure! Nice harvest too - those buds look pretty fat, love to know the dry weight when you get it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

looking good dude!


----------



## cutman (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks guys its going to be some good smoke down here in the south.


----------



## cutman (Mar 9, 2010)

all right!!!!! think it time to plant out side ladys. so im going to put 2 northern lights and 2 white widows out today. also i have a lemon skunk clone thats going to go out to. this will make some room in my indoor as well.


----------



## cutman (Mar 10, 2010)

ok guy it time to put a few ladys out side, hellll yea! so i put 2 white widows, one northern lights and one lemon skunk.


----------



## cutman (Mar 11, 2010)

ok got some pics close ups of white widow wnd northern lights and lemon skunk. what yal think.
and all the rest of my ladys. dont they just look pretty. buds, buds, and more buds. then there the next grow all W.W. and N.L. thats going to be sweet. they are starting to pre bud now. hope they come out like there mother. then the next generation in the cloner now.
autos look good, them afgan kush autos are big they are going to produce some nice size buds. thing is they are hust now showing sex so they are not going to be 45-50 day turn around. looking like 65-70 day on them, will see. they just are not budding yet but the others are go figure. so thats it. im running ppm around 650-700, on all plants now. ph is at 6.3 all times. now they get 2 freash water watering then a nute watering. each week.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful! Those first two pics are my favorite - fat buds, lots of trichs....yum!


----------



## cutman (Mar 12, 2010)

why thank you doe. my camera would get the pic i wanted so i put a magnafiying glass in front and there ya go lol


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

ok after a week or so hanging, they are dry enough to put in jars,i did not weight before hanging but wieght after 46.72grams. they are jared up and will sit for a month. bruping every day for the next 2 weeks.
im hoping to do the white widow and northern lights next week, along with the lemon skunk.


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

ok i have taken 17 of the 25 clones out of machine and places them in soil, roots are well formed. the other 8 are still in machine. roots were started but im going to wait for them to just to get better formed. that cloning machine is alsome. I get a 100% success rate on my clones. roots are alot stronger out of it than the dome ever was. this grow is going to be the best iv done yet so far. I can wait for the mothers to get done, so i can smoke it, yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome man! looks like you got a lot of sweet smoke. congratulations 

looking forward to your smoke report dude. let me know if it makes your eyes all chinese or not like the other smoke report you gave earlier in your journal


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks buddy will do


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking great man. Yea, you have got better with that cam. doing trich shots now eh? Cool. Hey I found this website by the navy that computes the amount of daylight ya have. I dont know what city in Texas you live in so I chose Abilene cause it is in the middle. So like today the sun rose at 6:52 and sets at 18:46 at your place. You are still at 12/12, what you put out now will start to flower, then reveg, then flower again. If you look at the first week of May you see rise at 5:47 and set at 19:25 I think that would be a much better time to go outside with. Heres the link, put in your state and city for the info. Link


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

wow too late they already out now. that would exsplain why they budded last year after i put them out. may dam thats a ways off. thanks for the link


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

cutman said:


> wow too late they already out now. that would exsplain why they budded last year after i put them out. may dam thats a ways off. thanks for the link


yeah for fall you plant right after mothers day for a spring harvest get em 1-2 feet then stick em outside in feb-middle march maybe even beg april


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool pics man, 
Here's my fav.






Hey man, you just put those girls outside, If you got a light for them you can re pot them.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> a


wheres that from is that from your current grow


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2010)

No man, that is from the last set of pictures cutman attached.
I clicked on his attachment, then clicked on the picture to get full size and the link.
Then copy paste it into the reply box.

Its this grow.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> No man, that is from the last set of pictures cutman attached.
> I clicked on his attachment, then clicked on the picture to get full size and the link.
> Then copy paste it into the reply box.
> 
> Its this grow.


pretty tall for a auto flower thats wuts up


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

this is the autos


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

cutman said:


> this is the autos


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

what are you saying cruz. put those Big ladys out side really. hey i was thinking what if the ladys i put out side flowered and i cut the buds off them well most of the bud leave alittle, and get two harvets out of them. any thing i put out side will get pollenated. wont they?


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

this is mine


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

same plant


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

that was the mother to half of my clones in flower now and clones i pulled out of cloner. this is the mother to the other half


----------



## cutman (Mar 14, 2010)

same plant


----------



## cutman (Mar 16, 2010)

ok i going to half to do some thing with these autos. The afgan is out growing my little auto area. this area is good for the smaller autos, even though i did not think that the afgans were going to grow as big as they are. They just show there sex so im thinking that i can repot them. with out slowing them down too much. the other autos should be fine in this area, these afgans are about 2 foot tall. the others are only 14-18 inches tall.after repotting the afgans they are going to half to go under the bigger flower area. and its on 12/12 cant doing any thing about it. dont know if will effect the flowering of an auto but o well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 16, 2010)

cutman said:


> what are you saying cruz. put those Big ladys out side really. hey i was thinking what if the ladys i put out side flowered and i cut the buds off them well most of the bud leave alittle, and get two harvets out of them. any thing i put out side will get pollenated. wont they?


No man, I was saying the plants you said you just put outside, You could bring them back in. Just dig them up and get them back under 18/6 screen them and take cuttings to veg for a month. Flower them out inside and plant there cuttings outside cause thats about the right time to go outdoors.

Yes, I have read where you can leave the leaf on the plant, take the buds and build a small shack around the plant outdoors. The run light to it, a couple shop lights, and veg her over the winter. 

By the looks of the snow you get, that ant gonna happen bud.



cutman said:


> ok i going to half to do some thing with these autos. The afgan is out growing my little auto area. this area is good for the smaller autos, even though i did not think that the afgans were going to grow as big as they are. They just show there sex so im thinking that i can repot them. with out slowing them down too much. the other autos should be fine in this area, these afgans are about 2 foot tall. the others are only 14-18 inches tall.after repotting the afgans they are going to half to go under the bigger flower area. and its on 12/12 cant doing any thing about it. dont know if will effect the flowering of an auto but o well.


My guess would be no problem. Autos can flower in more then 12 hours of light yea but will probably do fine at 12. Besides trichome production happens in the dark.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> No man, I was saying the plants you said you just put outside, You could bring them back in. Just dig them up and get them back under 18/6 screen them and take cuttings to veg for a month. Flower them out inside and plant there cuttings outside cause thats about the right time to go outdoors.
> 
> Yes, I have read where you can leave the leaf on the plant, take the buds and build a small shack around the plant outdoors. The run light to it, a couple shop lights, and veg her over the winter.
> 
> ...


i think hes asking about now not winter and yes you can pet em outside now and they will flower you plant right after labor day for spring harvest and after mothers day for fall harvest you want to have vegged for a bit inside first 1-2 feet is good size to put outside now but a lil smaller works out fine bring em in if you gonna get frost at night so keep em in containers i got some outside started em flowering inside switched plan so moved em outdoor also just check out this like to find out how many hours of light your getting in your area you dont need 12 hours of dark to flower 13 hours of light 9 times outta 10 triggers flowring some times even 14 heres my outside plants


----------



## cutman (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i was thinking on lieveing them out side let them bud and as the days get longger then harvets the buds and let her veg out side untill time to flower again. as far as the snow goes there wont be any more for sure here. i was thinking on bringing the bigger plants that are budding in the big flower area. and putting them out side to finnish. this way i can pull all those ww, and nl over to the bigger flower area. and move them bigger autos over to the smaller flower area to finnish them. im going to cover all my ladys tonight inside and harvest the pollen in the cabnet. thanks guy for info


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I gotcha now. Im really not familiar with outdoor grows.
Thats good info as I am building a small greenhouse (8x12) and was counting on one harvest a year. Sounds like after harvest I can plant some good size clones 14 to 18 inches tall and get a smaller spring harvest and go again. Very cool.

I would like to see how those girls do. They are what, bout 3 feet tall and six weeks in flower?


----------



## cutman (Mar 17, 2010)

yea im going to give it a try should work. harvest by laborday, cut the buds and leive the leaves so she can veg and flower at the end of the year. man you should see these auto afgans they are big. they got repotted and i really didnt know how big they were till i got them out side and in there new pots. soon as i get some batteries. ill take some pics. that little area is good for dwarfs. i didnt think the afgans would get this big. i put my hymalayan in there place as they wont get that big. they too are budding now. had to lieve three out side because of no room under the lights. ill just move them in if i see its going to get to cold at night. having them in pots will let me do that. man im going through 12 gal of water every watering. these ladys are really drinking it down. I have three 5 gal buckets and one ice chest to catch rain water. thinking on get a 55 gal barrel to put out there. and hook up the rain gutter to it. you know these autos should give me a good yield. these afgans for sure. so the jury still out on witch is better. all others are looking nice lots of pre buds on ww, and nl. all clones look good and green.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 17, 2010)

cutman said:


> yea i was thinking on lieveing them out side let them bud and as the days get longger then harvets the buds and let her veg out side untill time to flower again. as far as the snow goes there wont be any more for sure here. i was thinking on bringing the bigger plants that are budding in the big flower area. and putting them out side to finnish. this way i can pull all those ww, and nl over to the bigger flower area. and move them bigger autos over to the smaller flower area to finnish them. im going to cover all my ladys tonight inside and harvest the pollen in the cabnet. thanks guy for info


yeah that is a good plan my gf is doing same her three romulan plants and dozen or so clones i gave her


----------



## cutman (Mar 18, 2010)

Well the four i put out there has been in flower for 2.5 weeks, so that should give them a leg up. .ok just harvested my first pollen, got alot i think. Ill post a pic soon, of what i got. Now its pollen from two of the afgan and one hymalaine. Had three males in the same place but owell. Its all auto. Ill use it on some of these others soon. I believe that some of this pollen got to the ladys. It looks like some might have seed. Will see.. But all i know is that i wont half to buy any more autos seeds, thats for sure. Now i have three males out side now. 2 ww and 1 nl. they look pretty cool. Bunch of pollen sacks and the tops have turn purple, ill get some pic of them as well. Thinking on doing one of each of my w.w. and n.l so i can get some seed there as well. hey what ever saves money right.


----------



## cutman (Mar 22, 2010)

ok were to start? autos> i transplanted the blue hymalayens over were i pulled the afgan kush out of.. this grow area was made for autos. This afgan kush is supposted to be autos but im thinking not now. even though they did show sex under 24/7 light. these afgans are getting big. I move them out side and are still in pots, so i can move them in if i half to. first 3 are the autos. nexts two are the afgan kush, look ate there size, big for an auto. then there my white widow males. 1 pic thats all they get. looks like i have 4 autos getting ready to finnish. ill just replace autos as they come out with new ones.
Now the white widow and northern lights grow. as you can see the bigger ladys are close as well. Think im going to give them just ph adjusted water for the next week then flush this week end coming up. Figure next week some time they will get the ax. Now the big bud and the hawaiian have a ways to go. The next 3 pic are my white widow, northern light clones, in bud now, pre buds as you can see. Have 13 down there.
then theres the bigger girls, and a couple close ups. showing the trecks. They look like a flocked tree. im thinking couch potato, chinnissie eyed look stuff. cant wait to find out hehe.
Then theres my 25 W.W, N.L, clone babys. they are all looking good dont ya think. For all who see if yal like let me know.
O then there my auto pollen check it out.


----------



## cutman (Mar 22, 2010)

one of my favs....


----------



## cutman (Mar 23, 2010)

these did show sexunder 24/7 light but they are big. but iv got tem under 12/12 now trying to get them to flower


----------



## cutman (Mar 23, 2010)

autos or not?


----------



## cutman (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont know man, I thought autos were a short plant that didnt have time to veg to any size but quick to finish. You said they showed sex under 24/7 so thats what they gotta be. Maybe you just got some freaky autos.

Hey those girls sure look good under the sun but your flower room is growin buds as big as your arm! 
Awesome.


----------



## cutman (Mar 24, 2010)

tea as far as autos go they should be small, but these are not. As you can see the autos in the room are all small and will finnish small. may be they are even though when they do flower they shoud be nice to see. yes the flower room is as big as my arm.a bunch of arms hehe. thanks bud!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2010)

damn dude! I'm loving that outdoor, man. good stuff


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 24, 2010)

cutman said:


> tea as far as autos go they should be small, but these are not. As you can see the autos in the room are all small and will finnish small. may be they are even though when they do flower they shoud be nice to see. yes the flower room is as big as my arm.a bunch of arms hehe. thanks bud!


 
im pretty sure youre referring to dwarf strains...

all dwarf strains are autos, but not all autos are dwarf strains....

and some autos can take up to 11 weeks to finish...


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 24, 2010)

found this quote about the afghan kush...

"With a lifespan of a mere 55 days from seed to harvest, it is not only possible to get an early harvest of high quality marijuana but multiple harvests per season. Growing Afghan Kush indoors recommends 20 hours of light daily throughout the cycle. She is happy to grow outdoors from as early as March with a harvest in May to return to a plant in June with a harvest in August. The increased height compared to earlier auto-flowering strains brings with it increased yield." ( http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=2777 )


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 24, 2010)

auto flowering plants are all ruderellis cannabis its the only way it will auto flower ruderellis is very similar to hemp in quality low percent of thc 0-3% they are crossed with quality sataiva or indica strains to make a potent auto flowering strain this is the reason so many people complain of quality of autos is the ruderelis its very low quality pot but it flowers auto so has benifits when crossing with great sativa and indica strains but in my opinion need alot of work still


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 25, 2010)

just a few more examples of some tall autos

taken from www.shortstuffseeds.com

*short stuff automatic Mi5* 
*Available as female and regular seeds
RRP £32.50GBP || **&#8364;**35 EUR*
Seeds per pack : 10 regular seeds | 5 female seeds
Type : Auto flowering indica/sativa hybrid
*Height : 20&#8211;44 inches (**50 to 110 cm tall)*
Harvest : 9-10 weeks from seed
Yield : 25 &#8211; 50g per plant
Indoors/Outdoors
Effect : high stone with giggles
Potency : 9/10 
Breeder: STITCH
A new creation from the Autoflowering seed breeder 'STITCH' who says "Mi5 stands for _My Indoor number 5_ which is the highest selection of an AK47 cross borne after hard and long selection of breeding. The 5th cross was selected and is the final result of this hard work. *Number 5 is very resinous plant, quite tall for an AK 47 plant cross, for 50 to 110 cm tall.* This plant has a very purple afghani bred into it so outside will go a lovely rich shade of purple


one more... you get the point though.

also from shortstuff


*short stuff automatic ONYX* 
*Available as female and regular seeds
RRP £32.50GBP || **&#8364;**35 EUR*
Seeds per pack : 10 regular seeds | 5 female seeds
Type : Auto flowering indica/sativa hybrid
*Height : 20&#8211;36 inches (50 to 90cm**)*
Harvest : 9-10 weeks from seed
Yield : 25 &#8211; 50g per plant
Indoors/Outdoors
Effect : high as a kite
Potency : 9/10 
Breeder: STITCH
This strain is another special cross from breeder 'STITCH' who tells us About the Onyx plant "well this is a secret stabilized plant which includes AK47 x White Russian and diesel, but many more...
_*This plant is quite tall, between 50 to 90cm tall*_, very branchy, fruity taste, very good producer...
This strain is going to be a legend and could be the most worked auto strain ever, result of the biggest selection from crosses we have ever done!" 



point being: autoflower and dwarf strains are usually used synonomously but that is definitely a mistake ALL AUTOS ARE NOT DWARVES... make sure you read about the specific genetics of a strain before you buy it to make sure it suits your needs. look before you leap

(not all of this is directed at the op, its just meant to be as informative as possible and cite my sources)


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

yea arm size buds makes for good yields


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

love ut when it warm out side


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> auto flowering plants are all ruderellis cannabis its the only way it will auto flower ruderellis is very similar to hemp in quality low percent of thc 0-3% they are crossed with quality sataiva or indica strains to make a potent auto flowering strain this is the reason so many people complain of quality of autos is the ruderelis its very low quality pot but it flowers auto so has benifits when crossing with great sativa and indica strains but in my opinion need alot of work still


 i can tell you this that auto ak i grew last year was one hit quit shit bud. and yes it still needs work but its nice to get it quicker than normal


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude! I'm loving that outdoor, man. good stuff


 yes loven the out doors, glad to see spring coming now


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> just a few more examples of some tall autos
> 
> taken from www.shortstuffseeds.com
> 
> ...


 these are not my first autos. and the breeders package hieght scale was not saying they would grow this tall. no big deal i can over come and adap to the problem.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 25, 2010)

cutman said:


> i can tell you this that auto ak i grew last year was one hit quit shit bud. and yes it still needs work but its nice to get it quicker than normal


id rather just flip the schedule iside or tarp off outdoor to force t oflower that just me thou everyone is different i see as being more of a niche strain for outdoor guerlla growers trying to keep a low cannopy to hide plants other than that a lil knowhow and very lil effort can make any strain flower whenever you want outdoor if plants are close enough to you if guerrilla growing then this is a could be very good choice


----------



## cutman (Mar 25, 2010)

i uselly dont grow alot out side just 4 out back out of sight out of mind. most is grown indoor here for me, but ran out of room. With so much going on i had to.. really i wasnt exspecting theses autos to get this big. i built this auto grow area for small plants. growing out side of is to dangeres aroud here, peoples crops are bing found by the air here all the time. thats why i grow in the space i have made, very hard to see from the air. My area is surrounded by red tips that are 20 foot tall, so they are grow up to 15 foot and still blend in.


----------



## cutman (Mar 26, 2010)

ok i pulled the three out white widow, northern lights, and lemon skunk out. they are freshly flushed. plant one the lemon sk, run off at start was 1400 ppm. Hmmm wounder why, shows that nute do build up, even if you nute one watering then 2 waterings with non nuted waters, then nute again. after 5 gal of water, 3 of witch had clearx solution. now it at 500.
plant two, the W.W. pmm was at 1750 run off at start. now its at 300 ppm. O and ph was at 6.3-6.5-6.7 on all three plants.(run off). 
plant 3, n/l ppm was at 1650. now at 300.. im going to lets dry up for nexts watering.nexts week or two will be only tap water. the in the closet they will go. all 3 plants will stay out side as the temps are good here. the colder temps at night might turn the bud alittle purple. HMMM what yal think. i figure 2 weeks these should be done any way , might as well get started on these 3 now.
one of the main reasons of doing this. is i noticed the mite starting to come back as you can see on the lemon sk.. A nd i noetic some on the other two as well. but they seem to flock to that lemon sk most.
Havent noetic any on other still in flower room. All of these ladys are in there 12th week of flower. just went back and looked so it about time. they will finnish at 14 weeks buy the time i chop, probly.
all others are doing good, the W.W and N.L are all showing good buds now, and all the clones i took off these clone are doing great, the are under my 5t flour....They will stay there for two more weeks then get ready for flower. buy the hawaiian and bug bud should be ready to get ready to finnish out as these others are.
Autos likes like i have 4 getting ready to come out with the others come behind them in a week or two. put a nother on in the dirt its a AK 47.X lar2. soon as i pull these 4 out ill put 4 more in there place. dont know what yet , i have so many to choose from, lol.


----------



## cutman (Mar 26, 2010)

these are the other still inside


----------



## cutman (Mar 26, 2010)

i collected off my auto males.


----------



## cutman (Mar 29, 2010)

have a question maybe some one can answer. If a regular plant gets pollenated by an auto flower, whats the result? and it offspring will be what?


----------



## cutman (Mar 30, 2010)

these are the three im getting ready to harvest


----------



## cutman (Mar 30, 2010)

this is 1.7 grams of white widow pollen.


----------



## cutman (Mar 30, 2010)

big question is when to give the ladys the pollen?


----------



## cutman (Mar 30, 2010)

im getting lonely here!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

cutman said:


> big question is when to give the ladys the pollen?


 hey buddy. as soon as you see some hairs, you can polllinate


----------



## cutman (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks bud. i harvested the three today', they are trimed and now hanging in my dry box, i mounted a pc fan in the back of my box to help move the air. hope it helps.


----------



## cutman (Apr 1, 2010)

what yal think,


----------



## cutman (Apr 1, 2010)

2 of my afgans are males. damit


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey man, Whats this one with the dark leaf.


----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)

lemon skunk. it smells just like lemons. I dont know if it was supposted to be purple, or the cold temps of water turned it purple. That was the plant that had the mites. The mites seemed to flock to this plant, it was very hard to keep mites away from it. i took 2 clone from her, ones out back and looking nice, the others in a pot out side. They both seem to like being out side, more than inside. so they both are going to stay out there.
On sad note . My hydro shop burnt down yesterday. what a bummer going to half to find another now.


----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)

4 about





ready






















https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/767874d1270255205-autoflower-thread-resource-guide-sd531963.jpg


----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## cutman (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.wfaa.com/news/crime/FW-business-fire-determined-to-be-second-arson-attack-89711437.html this was my store


----------



## cutman (Apr 3, 2010)

my auto afgan is just now starting to show preflowers,


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, thats fucked up dude. They burned it down.
I guess that just makes your shit more valuable.

That lemon skunk, ya say it likes outside and smells like lemons eh?
Thats a candidate for the greenhouse.

You gonna pollinate that auto soon?


----------



## cutman (Apr 5, 2010)

all ready have bud. i pollinated a blue berry, and a low rider 2, and a double deasil. they all have seed pods.i use that blue hymalayen males. thats the one with all the treks on it in the pics. i have four of them there, they look kinda like the white widow, but small. i flushed one of my lr2 and blue berry yesterday. soon as they dry up ill chop them. the others will get flushed tomorrow that are ready. Man i really dont care for the hawaiian snow. the buds are very dense, nothing like the white widow or the northern lights. Very light and no mass to them, unlike the other. i was thinking on trashing the hawaiian, and move the W.W and N/L over to that area, to make room for all of there clones, ive got. Yes the lemon smells just like lemons. and yes it like outside. i have one in the ground and one in a big pot, and both are loving the out doors. It was the one that had the spider mites. it didnt do well in doors. but out it looking good. Other outside are looking good buds are growing nice, and looks like i should get 2 harvest off of them. sense they were in bud for 2-3 weeks before i put them outside. My Afgan kush is starting to bud. and i got one male. going to collect the pollen off of him. so ill have it to use as well.


----------



## cutman (Apr 5, 2010)

this is the blue hymalayen


----------



## cutman (Apr 6, 2010)

ok it repotted my clones today in to bigger pots. they all needed it, roots were all balled up . small starter pots work good, but when you go to a bigger pot it takes up more room. I n saying that i have 8 plants with no more room left. ill put two out side the rest will go. They are the smallest out of the bunch, just hate killing them. but i have enough to go for the nexts round any way. These are all white widows and nortern lights. 3rd generation plants.
AUTO - i will harvest 4 this weekend. they have been flushed and im letting them dry up now. Going to put 4 more in to ger.... today and get them started. Dont know want kind yet, as i have a large verity to choose from. all other autos are coming along nicely. they look to be about 2 weeks out. for nexts harvest.
all the hawaiian is takeing its time, and it a waist of mine, i think. just not happy with the strain. if i wasnt so far along in the grow i would just trash them. ill finnish them and move them through a friend of mine. all my W.W and N/L are budding good, ill post pic later. some of them got repotted to finnishing pots as well. my dry box works good all though it takes longer to dry in. that batch will go in jars this week end as well. making roon for the autos. i might half to get a few more jars soon, as i will fill all mine up. 
outside ladys are budding good i dont think the buds will be very big and laborday harvest, but will see.
afgan kush auto- they are now budding finnaly. These plant are big in size for a auto, will see what kind of bud they will produce. im keeping them out side all the time now. and they look healthy, big and bushy. if i would of know they would have taking this long to bud i would have cloned some it would have budded like mother but i think it would work out with this strain.As long as the veg time is with this strain, they would have plenty of time go grow, into smaller plants i think. Cruzer that would be a very good strain for your cab, i bet. lets see how the buds look on these. The size of the plant, plus you for a few smaller ones to bud out at the same time as others. thats all for now. ill pots pic later check back for veiwing


----------



## cutman (Apr 7, 2010)

more to add.It looks like now that i have seed in my autos, this pollin came from a blue himalayan, in witch is a very nice has trecks. almost like a white widow, bud look simalure. but smaller. the ones that i seed seed on is the blue berry,ak47,and a lr2.


----------



## cutman (Apr 8, 2010)

ok i put 3 new autos in the dirt today. this auto is from Delicious seeds the name is LA DIVA. will let you know when we have ground breaking.


----------



## cutman (Apr 9, 2010)

screened up the out side ladys today. they are about 2 foot tall now. and ill be doing it again just to make sure the same thing dont happen again like last year.


----------



## cutman (Apr 10, 2010)

harvested 2 more autos today and put 2 more in there place, these two are russian rocket fuel. by short stuff.


----------



## cutman (Apr 10, 2010)

heres some pics


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

cutman said:


> this is the blue hymalayen[/QUOTE]
> 
> blue himalaya? Or himalayn blue diesel?... Both by short stuff.
> 
> I got some of both, can't wait for their arrival.


----------



## cutman (Apr 10, 2010)

yes both are from short stuf. and it was blue himalaya. it looks good, a small vertion of white widow.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

niiice. They look tasty.


----------



## cutman (Apr 10, 2010)

yes they do.


----------



## cutman (Apr 11, 2010)

ok just collected the rest of my white widow pollen, and pulled the plants out of the box. and put my afgan kush ryder in the box. Its has a lot of saks on him so should be getting that pollen in about a week or two. This will give me two auto flowers and one W.W. non auto pollen.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dam dude, Its hard to keep track of all this.

Im still interested in autos. 
Im thinkin of using floros, say T5's and making three racks in a large cab. How much height do you suppose I would need for the average auto?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

two racks would be more realistic unless you do all sorts of crazy LST. They are as short as 10" and as tall as 1 meter (iranian autoflower by dr. Greenthumb). So just make sure you keep in mind that an autoflower and a dwarf aren't always the same.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the dwarves have alot more ruderalis in them and, as a result, are much smaller and lower in potency. But there's an auto AK and paki ryder journal that has 24" auto AKs going right now, if I read correctly.


----------



## cutman (Apr 11, 2010)

what do you mean cruz. keep track of i have the white widow and norhern lights on one side of barn. and autos on the other side. what is it that you want to know about autos. I think that your cabnet grow would be alsome with autos in it, with autos you dont need a big space, like your cabnet. dude you should use the green house for the bigger ladys and use the cabnet for autos. with the size of plants you grow in their autos would give you the same yeild in less the time. but in the green house. thats different.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well that makes it simple dont it. About the autos, I just wanted to get an idea of the average height.


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

soon as i harvest 2 more we will have a compairson of 6 autos versas 3 regular plants. Now this will be a wiegth compairason. smoke looks to be as good as the w.w and n/l . so weight is all im concerned with. like i said its going to br close. soo ill be getting my finnal wieght of the regular plants. the lemon sk..., w.w. and n/l. versas the lr2, b.b and double deisal. and blue himalaya. afgan kush is way bigger so i wont be useing it in wiegth class. only small drawfs.


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

now in your cabnit i figure it will be close to 1.5 oz per plant. so 6 plant should give you close to 9 oz in a 45 day period. maybe a little less but you figure that at 75=80 day growing. 12 in that period, close to 16 oz but that a quest to so.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 12, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Well that makes it simple dont it. About the autos, I just wanted to get an idea of the average height.


sorry, I definitely do overcomplicate things sometimes. Case in point.


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

the hieght verys on autos. most of what iv grown have been 12 to 18 inches tall. but like thit afgan well its 2 foot or more. ak =12", lr2 = 12", blue berry=14",double deisal= 16", blue himalaya12- 14"


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

i would bet that these blue himalaya, would get alittle bigger in you cabnit. at least 6 to 8. it has alot of treks. and smells very sweat


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

7 days later same two plants


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

ooops for got the pic


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

i bet in 10 14 days these will be done.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 12, 2010)

cutman said:


> the hieght verys on autos. most of what iv grown have been 12 to 18 inches tall. but like thit afgan well its 2 foot or more. ak =12", lr2 = 12", blue berry=14",double deisal= 16", blue himalaya12- 14"


"onyx" and "Mi5" are both supposed to be capable of reaching 24" as well... And I was pretty sure I saw a grow journal with some monster AKs.


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

these pic show you the hieght of afgan kush autos


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

hope fully i can use some of my can get my afgan pollin, and use it on one of these ladys. may try using some blue himalaya pollin on one as well. these plant look good and should yeild some good yeilds. mixing the two, could turn out good, hmmmm afgan kush X blue himalaya, what yall think?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 12, 2010)

do it man... The HBD already looks so sick... Imagine the yields if it were crossed with a monster like that?!?!


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

yes i can. the bh is so frosty, almost like a minny white widow, so yea i have thought about it, soon as the buds get alittle more defind i will give her the dick, lol


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

i went back in journal and my blue himalaya is at its target date . it looks about a week or two out. I had 3 seedlings pop there heads up yesterday. they are the la diva, and rocket fuel. all so i planted two of my very own seeds today. they are blue himalaya X lr2. and blue hima.... X blue berry. hope they come out as females. the seeds just fell out as i was puting them in to jars. i have a bunch of seeds now. all autos. so far. pertty cool huh>>>>


----------



## cutman (Apr 12, 2010)

ok this evening i am trying some pollinateing. I took a little brush. and put some pollin on two plants, both were blue himalaya. im going to wait a bit more before i do the afgan. i did two buds on the bottom of both plants, so will see.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

are you still calling "himalayan blue diesel" "blue himalaya"... I want to grow some of both, and you keep confusing the heck out of me... Just call it "HBD" if you need to abbreviate it, calling it a different strain is very inacurate and confusing...

just my .02¢


----------



## hollywood420 (Apr 13, 2010)

yo you have a sick setup. i dont have the place to stick some outside here in mich just yet but plan on a nice big run of my new n.l. x skunk. i would +rep you again but you know gotta spread the shit around.


----------



## cutman (Apr 13, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> are you still calling "himalayan blue diesel" "blue himalaya"... I want to grow some of both, and you keep confusing the heck out of me... Just call it "HBD" if you need to abbreviate it, calling it a different strain is very inacurate and confusing...
> 
> just my .02¢


 dude its not blue himalayen deisal im growing. its just blue himalaya. they are two different strains. now i have some doube deisal im was growing but its in the dry box now.


----------



## cutman (Apr 13, 2010)

hollywood420 said:


> yo you have a sick setup. i dont have the place to stick some outside here in mich just yet but plan on a nice big run of my new n.l. x skunk. i would +rep you again but you know gotta spread the shit around.


 hey hollywood long time no see. glad to see ya. hows it growing, or going ? thanks got alot going on here right now.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

cutman said:


> dude its not blue himalayen deisal im growing. its just blue himalaya. they are two different strains. now i have some doube deisal im was growing but its in the dry box now.


I feel you. Sorry. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cutman (Apr 14, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I feel you. Sorry. Thanks for clarifying.


 np bud . its just nice to grow some bad ass smoke. o and on that other threid auto flowwer..... when they are babys no nute are needed,as that other guy was say.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 14, 2010)

plus I'm using ffof so there's all sorts of good stuff in the soil for my babies.


----------



## cutman (Apr 14, 2010)

right its good stuff in my appenion.


----------



## nealcook420 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have read through your journal cutman and I am definitely going to pollinate my Himalayan blue diesel with Diesel ryder pollen. I cant wait to see how your auto crosses do. plus rep man.


----------



## cutman (Apr 15, 2010)

gald to have ya neal. i just planted some of my own seed so we will see. i cant wait either.


----------



## nealcook420 (Apr 15, 2010)

if they end up being some like 2 1/2' tall plants with dense potent buds you should start a thread to help name your cross.
i just picked up a flood and drain 6 plant hydro system, going to grow the Himalayan blue diesil hydro style. hopefully i dont fuck them up seeing that it will be my first hydro-grow.


----------



## cutman (Apr 15, 2010)

these should not be tall they were breed with, blue himalaya male and a blue berry female. the other is a lr2 female. so BBx BH, and LR2xBH.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

ok i had to replace my fan yesterday, went out there and it was making a funny noise, so i took it down, and ill be dam the blower blades were gone. dont know were they went. looked though the ducking never found even a piece. huh wierd. i got a bigger blower this time. 400 cfm, and it works better than the old one , go figure. but really it pushess lot more air. i could tell the differance this morning. 
ok i put three more auto beans into germ... this morning. white russian, by lowrider. as i planted 3 la divas, 2 rocket fuels. 1 rocket fuel and 1 la diva, did not come up. also plant on of my lr2 X himalaya, and one blue berry X himalaya, they still havent come up either. need to replace some that i harvested last week. so this W.R ( white russian) will be it. still hoping some of the others will pop up.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

here so pic


































ill post autos later


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 16, 2010)

those big girls look awesome.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 16, 2010)

all i can say is WOW!


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks man. those are the biggest bud iv grow yet. cant wait for them to fill out. another 2 weeks should be getting thick. maybe three weeks out. that the hawwain snow. the one under is the white widow, and northen lights, all were clones. the one on the side is the other side of my W.W , N/l grow. its going to be the best iv grow so far. and have 12 clones to replace them soon as there done.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

heres the auto grow


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

these are the afgan kush autos looking good strong and healthy


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

these are the indoors





almost done




















these are done. going to chop this weekend





these are babys 2 ladiva, and 1 rocket fuel.











the one on the left is a ak47


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

these are 3rd generation ,W.W and N/L clones


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

those autos are coming out weekly now. the others are starting late so, other than that one ak47, witch is about a month out and others 45 days or better. im hopen that the afgan will come in three weeks then the ak behind it.
hawwain snow is slow finishing plant. it took 13-14 weeks to finnish flowering last time i see this batch going that long tooo. afterwards its gone. wont grow any more. just not happy with the bud. too dense. 
Ill do these W.W and N/l clones, for a while. that bud is alsome. the moms out side looking nice. about three feet tall and have buds all over them. i figure on getting 2 harvest out of them. and more clones soon as they get over being harvetsed, and put back into veg state. some were around labor day .


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 16, 2010)

those outdoors are lookin healthy as FUCK man... Big ups!


----------



## Chuck420 (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like you got it down pat. + rep can't wait to see all the harvest pics.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> those outdoors are lookin healthy as FUCK man... Big ups!


 thanks man.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

Chuck420 said:


> looks like you got it down pat. + rep can't wait to see all the harvest pics.


i cant either bud.its been a big learning process, trile and error thing you know.but am getting there. thanks chuck pull up a seat, this rided is getting better, ill be getting a wait. on all that is in jars soon. for a finnish yield on all strains. already harvested.


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

ooops left one out, this is my afgan kish male, hes droping his pollen now, pollin box






may he rest in piece





good boy drop it all





theres the shit i was looking for lol horney basteard


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 16, 2010)

*Bumbuhclot! those afgan kush autos are fucking rediculus!! what wk are they on? Damm, i'm gonna get some of those seeds on my next order<all fems!! I want big autos!! I jus got Sour60 and have Ak47,RRF, M15 & Onyx coming..all big autos!!!


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

no shit dude i didnt think they would get that tall. but hey ill take it. now they are not a 45-50 day auto more like a regular plant these afgans are 11 and weeks and 3 days in to grow, they did sex under 24/7 light, and got to big for my auto area. so i put them outside.


----------



## Chuck420 (Apr 16, 2010)

I just put up a few more pics in a new album, thanks for the rep!


----------



## cutman (Apr 16, 2010)

np dude looks good i rep whats good.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 16, 2010)

cutman said:


> ooops left one out, this is my afgan kish male, hes droping his pollen now, pollin box
> 
> 
> may he rest in piece
> ...


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dam thats a lot of pollen. Never seen that before.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah... I need to collect pollen like that!

what's up cutman? What kind of light do you have shining on that male?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

damn! those outdoor auto's is huge!is it your seed or is it seed you ordered? and if it's seed you ordered, where ya order it from?


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what kind of light do you have on that male?


 that male was started in side. with the other afgan ladys. i put him out side along the the ladys, i let him grow


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam thats a lot of pollen. Never seen that before.


theres more today just got through giveing him a shake. ill collect it in a couple days and give you a weight on it. pretty cool huh. soon ill sent ya some beans to put in your cabnet. bro.


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> yeah... I need to collect pollen like that!
> 
> what's up cutman? What kind of light do you have shining on that male?


 none now. darkness to slow kill him


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn! those outdoor auto's is huge!is it your seed or is it seed you ordered? and if it's seed you ordered, where ya order it from?


 they are afgan kush ryders autos flowering., the breeders pack. says world of seeds. i got them from attitude.


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

well in raining here i put out a couple of extra 5 gal buckets to catch the rain.


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

im going to use some of this pollen on some of the better looking autos, will half to get some more blue himalaya, it look very nice, bet its one hit quit, chinese eye makers. if this afgan male can increase the size of that plant. would be allosome. no dought im going to use it on one of the ladys out side.. so i dont half to buy more afgan seed.


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

this my new blower, its bad ass way better than the one i had,400 cfm. suk the heat right out of than barn. I noticed the ac unit works lees now,


----------



## 0scar mayer (Apr 17, 2010)

do you smoke all your weed?


----------



## cutman (Apr 17, 2010)

hell yea! i havent bought any smoke, off the street end over a year now. it was to hight and i could grow better than i was getting. and hydro is 400- or better so it was a no brainer. and now i got all i want. every body loves it when i come to the party lol. that old saying tie a stake around your neck and the dog will play with ya, well i have the bud., and they play with me lol


----------



## cutman (Apr 18, 2010)

ok i put a timer on tha auto grow. they are now set for 20/4. at this time will help me to close every thing up and have no light week on other plants.


----------



## cutman (Apr 18, 2010)

ok sense nothing else has poped up i put 3 white russains out there . one was greminated, the other two have not poped.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2010)

cutman said:


> hell yea! i havent bought any smoke, off the street end over a year now. it was to hight and i could grow better than i was getting. and hydro is 400- or better so it was a no brainer. and now i got all i want. every body loves it when i come to the party lol. that old saying tie a stake around your neck and the dog will play with ya, well i have the bud., and they play with me lol


 hahaha! awesome man.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 18, 2010)

can't wait to see those AKxBH!!!


----------



## cutman (Apr 18, 2010)

heres a coulpe of pics of afagn kuah rider. its been raining for 2 days.

























and a lemon skunk


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 18, 2010)

that ak looks so healthy... I'm jealous... I want it.lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2010)

ya man! loving the outdoor shit!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man! loving the outdoor shit!


 
yeah thats right im following you got a problem wit that????


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah thats right im following you got a problem wit that????


take it outside guys.lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah thats right im following you got a problem wit that????


 hahaha! what up big pimpin'. just admiring the dudes grow


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 18, 2010)

boy oh boy, wait till this bitch gets fat!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! what up big pimpin'. just admiring the dudes grow


 
da flyiin hawaiin...... lol kkday tells me you guys gonna b reed the sk to some mexican sativas to improve potency on the sk... hahahaha tell dude to veg them long man. like really foot half. and put back the veg photoperiod to 18/6 untill that happends..... seriously reccomended for better yield.... esp by yall


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! what up big pimpin'. just admiring the dudes grow


what's with that upside down "elite" in your sig?kiss-ass


----------



## cutman (Apr 19, 2010)

I did put a timer in on the auto grow. It is now set 20/4. This will help me, in getting every thing closed up. So no more light leak on regular ladys. I like dont get home till after the bars close at 2, some thimes and my, regular plants light shut off at 12. And the auto lights were on 24/7. So it wasnt helping them get the extra light. Now all lights go off at 12 am. And when i get home, its nice and dark in there. i close every thing up, and the autos lights come back on at 4 am. The extra light made my hawwain get an extra growth spert. Now they are starting to fill out again. Those are some big ass buds on them. I was thinking about just putting them out side. and letting them finnish. Sense we are still on 12 hours of light here. This way i can move all my White widow, and northern lights over to the other flower area. Then move all my clones down to the smaller flower area. They are about ready, to go to flower. Dont really care about the hawwain any way. 
Had two more autos spout up. yea!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what's with that upside down "elite" in your sig?kiss-ass


'cause that's how I roll


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

sick. That's what's up bro. I'm a fan of upside down shit... And backwards shit... Usually in the form of ambigrams and palindromes, but your sig is alright in my book .


----------



## cutman (Apr 20, 2010)

now this suks man.


----------



## cutman (Apr 20, 2010)

happy fucken 420 to all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> sick. That's what's up bro. I'm a fan of upside down shit... And backwards shit... Usually in the form of ambigrams and palindromes, but your sig is alright in my book .


hahaha right on dude


cutman said:


> now this suks man.


yup, this sucks!


cutman said:


> happy fucken 420 to all


happy 420 my friend


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 20, 2010)

happy 420 guys... From the fashionably late guy whoLs been smoking sour diesel all day.


----------



## cutman (Apr 21, 2010)

here the pollin off that afgan. i got 2.67 gm.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 21, 2010)

how long will that pollen last? Like how many plants can you pollenate with that?


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 21, 2010)

so you gonna store it or use it this round??? and how you gonna store it, if you go that route???? thanks!


----------



## cutman (Apr 21, 2010)

that pollin will go along long ways. dude i just take a small brush and put it on the buds i want to seed. it dont ttake much. as for storeing it i put in bags and keep it in frig. couyld frezze it and use it any time.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 21, 2010)

that's awesome! Good to know, thanks.


----------



## cutman (Apr 22, 2010)

ok heres a up date.
i pulled all the hawwain out of barn. and are now out side. if they finnish they finnish.if not fuck them. but i did have one in the back that dose look good. the bud on it look heavyer. thicker. and treks are good on her. This will allow me to move the W.W and N/L. over to the taller grow area, and untie them as well. Will see if they straighten back up. either way they will be fine in that area. this way i can move all the clones down to flower. ill be trimming the clones this week end. and getting them ready, for flowering nexts week end. I will take 8 clones from these, for next grow. this bud is really good. one hit and im going good you know. all others are doing good. ill post pics later. 

Autos flowers

im letting these autos go just a bit longer, as i can see seed pod were i put the pollin. The trecks are looking good and cloudy i would say 95%. dont really see any amber, but my magnefiying glass is only 6 power. an looking at a microscope with digtal pictures now. wal mart , com, has one with and dig...screen. easyer to veiw. 175.00.
also my ak 47 looks healthy and flowering now. im going to pollinate the bottom half of her. the 3 LA DIVA's are going quick. the rocket fuel is'nt, but hoping they will take off soon. the 2 white russains came up. and i have one YES LADYS AND GENTS 1, of my very own seeds, hope it a girl. Its a lr2 X blue himalaya. and i put 2 of my blue berry (BB) X blue himalaya (BH). pretty cool huh.

ok the afgan kush monsters

they are budding nicely as week speak. looks like in two weeks they are going to be monster buds, trecks all over now, and getting better. there smelling strong out side, i may have to seperate them. so its not so strong. but my neighbors are cool so no worries there. all out side ladys are budding as we are still in flowering season. it looks like i shoud get a good spring harvest.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 22, 2010)

all that sounds great man.....I would love to see that digi micro-scope you say wal-mart have, gonna search....but $175?? OUCH! BUT, I am a gadget freak! so maybe after a harvest or 2.....


----------



## cutman (Apr 23, 2010)

im going to get no dought i wants hem pics of micro you know what i mean?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

hahaha! ya man, I hear ya


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes sir...i feel ya!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 24, 2010)

"if they finnish they finnish.if not fuck them." LOL

Hey man, no reason to spend $175 on a microscope. Get a 30x jewelers loop.
Small, folds up and put in your pocket. I carry one around with me all the time now.
Heres a link


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 25, 2010)

BBxBH!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## cutman (Apr 25, 2010)

yep looks like i have BBXBH, LR2XBH,double deisal x BH, BHxBH. going to Have AK X BH, and afgan kush X BH,. the nexts babys are, 3 la divas, 1 rocket fuel. 3 white russains, and my own BB X BH. the la divas are w eek and a half old and look good, the others and just a week old. still havent chopped any yet just giving them week more, then will chop. they are ready. Afgan kush looks alsome, cant wiat to them finnish, and see thier yield.


----------



## cutman (Apr 25, 2010)

all the white widows and northen lights are budding now thats going to be alsome. and all there clones are ready for flowering now. think im going to put them outside and lets them start budding out their. while the others are budding out. then move them in after these inside are done, to finnish them. i will pollinate some of them so i can get some seed from them as well. so i can shut it down for a while. and only do the autos. i should have more than enough to last me all year. think i want to do more of those afgan kush in my flower areas. i will use my own seed for that.


----------



## cutman (Apr 28, 2010)

new pics and have more


----------



## cutman (Apr 28, 2010)

heres a few more


----------



## cutman (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 29, 2010)

nice dood... Looking forwart to a smoke report... What strain was that?


----------



## cutman (Apr 30, 2010)

1 double deisal, 1 lr2, and 2 blue hiymalay, going to cut the others this weekend.


----------



## cutman (Apr 30, 2010)

heres a few new pics these are the last two bh


----------



## cutman (Apr 30, 2010)

heres some more pics


----------



## cutman (Apr 30, 2010)

and more pics


----------



## cutman (May 1, 2010)

harvested one of the hawwaiians . she all trimed up and i think im going to try some thing differnt. she hanging out side in a tree. and going to dry her out side. for a few days. if it looks like rain ill bring her in.


----------



## cutman (May 2, 2010)

i have one more auto to cut tomorrow. then i have more to take there place.


----------



## 150wHPS (May 2, 2010)

sweet... What's the next round that you're planting?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2010)

Ha!, you really don't give a shit about that Hawaiian do ya?


----------



## cutman (May 2, 2010)

as of now in the auto grow is- 3 la diva, 1 rocket fuel, 2 white russain, 1 ak, just germed 3 more ak's and put in the dirt . Now i pollinated the ak thats already in there budding, with the blue hymalaya pollin. the 3 la divas are growing good during the veg time and started to bud now. those giant afgans kush autos are filling out nice. going to pollinate one of them tomorrow. im going to use the BH, and the afgan male pollin. i want some more of this afgan seed for later grows. so this should give me a good asortment of auto seed. already got a bunch of blue berry X blue hymalaya seeds. and lr2 X BH, and double diesal X BH. Havent seen any yet but im sure thier there in the BH X BH seeds i hope.

the white widow and northern lights looks to be a good yield, this time around i have 9 flowering, and 16 clones that i started flowering 5 days ago. i did take 6 clones 2 W.W, 2 N/L, and 2 lemon skunks. this time around i think i need that much. as of what i got right now, a shit load. All out side grows are budding nice now, it looks like a labor day harvest is going to be good. There are about 10 in the ground now about 3 foot tall with buds.

im getting dry wieghts now ill post soon as im done. the test was 3 regular plants, the w.w , n/l , and lemon skunk , verses 6 autos and i have the last two autos in the boxs now, and others in the jars. it will finnish up soon then ill post the wieghts. its going to be close.

here a smoke up date.the white widow is very good smoke, it will waist you. very heavy head high.2 or 3 hits and its couch time.smooth but strong taste. it has been cured well all have been. the northern lights is a all around good high body and head both high.2 hits off the bong and i was feeling pretty good. very sweet taste, smooth hitting, the smell is very sweet. lemon skunk, is a very srong head high, smells and taste just like lemons, but has the skunk after taste and high. all three are werth growing just F.Y.I. good yields good smoke. 

now the lemon skunk grew better out side, than inside, atleast for me that is.


----------



## cutman (May 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!, you really don't give a shit about that Hawaiian do ya?


well not really. the grow was just not very good. the buds did not have much mass, or tickness to them. very light, dense bude, with not alot of trecks. buds are big but not as good as the W.W or the N/L. Now i did have 2 that look better than all the rest. after i put them out side they treck up pretty good. one is really good it looks like. but i grew so much of it and all i got is two good ones. Now it could of been just my rookie growing, all other just isnt that great. so no i didnt. they are still out thier. one just died turn brown. from the inside out, big bud but died, with no trecks. to me it was a waist of time. i harvested one of them the other day, now i tryed some thing differnet on this plant. i hung it out side in a tree for 5 days, it was windy here and she dried out good. shes in the jars as of to day so.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2010)

Yea I hear ya, That last train grow was shit. Well not as good as the first. 
It really sucks when you put all that time into a plant for nothing.

Tree dry, I like it. 
I heard thats why Columbian gold was gold in color. They used to dry it outside but in the sun and it turned gold/brown.


----------



## cutman (May 2, 2010)

really! well it dried faster than in the box. but we haveing real windy days, so but ill do it again for sure.

ok i just got through makeing two yea two ladys not to be vergens any more oops lol. i did two of my afgans autos. One with the afgan pollin, and one with the blue hymalaya pollin. fucking hoars lol lets get some seeds. i hope every time its worked so will see. this should be enough seed to last a good long time.


----------



## 150wHPS (May 3, 2010)

yeah man... You're hooked up for genetics for A WHILE!!!


----------



## cutman (May 4, 2010)

yes sir bro. plenty of seed. with good genetic


----------



## cutman (May 4, 2010)

here some pics in doors and out. out side is the auto afgans and the 1 big bud non auto. insides is the 3rd generation white widow, and northern lights, then some auto shoot, of some baby, and kidds. and one ak teenager. pics are not working right. dammmmmmmit this site.


----------



## cutman (May 4, 2010)

heres more pics


----------



## cutman (May 4, 2010)




----------



## uptosumpn (May 4, 2010)

Omg! That a.k.r is rediculus!!!


----------



## 150wHPS (May 5, 2010)

yeah!!! Is that what that is??? A 3'+ AKR?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2010)

outside are afgans kush. one ak inside.


----------



## JACQO (May 5, 2010)

wow there proper nice plants mate hope my afgan kush ryders turn out like urs cutman.


----------



## cutman (May 6, 2010)

thanks i hope so for ya bro


----------



## cutman (May 8, 2010)

autos- la divas are going to be bigger than others, yield more as well. for the dwartf plants.3 are budding now, pre buds looking nice on them. had 2 males come out, 1 was the rocket fuel, and one white russain. im not going to keep them and harvest the pollin. i put 2 more ladivas in germ to day. and last 2 rocket fuel, as well. afgans autos are getting fat now. plenty of trecks. hope i get seed from them. had one ak47 come up. still waiting on the other 2 to pop. have one other ak47 thats starting to get fat now.

white widow and nothern lights looks alsome. going to have a good yield on them. that stuff is so strong smelling. it bleeds right through the bag. full of trecks. all clone are now in bud . pre buds all over, i have 16 clones starting to bud now. i took 6 clones bet for they went to bud and ill finnish them and shut it down. to make some changes in the grow area. going to take out the top area so i can have two flower areas that have an 8 foot hieght. so that i can grow some bigger plants. plan on connecting my lights in there so that they are all in the same area. this will get rid of my hieght probem in there.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2010)

If you are going to go up then you are going to need side lighting.
400's on the sides and 1000's on the top? Thats a lot of juice man, check your breakers.


----------



## cutman (May 8, 2010)

i was thinking on just useing the 400 s up top, and put the 2 foot cfls, verical on the side walls, i have 6 of them. figure i put them in a figureations so that they would be spead out over the walls. i dont want to have to deal with the heat of a 1000 watt bulb. much less the coast as well. i was thinking on putting the 3 400s togather on a pully system. so i could raise all lights as i need, all at one time . then the others would just be fixed, on the walls. but this would give me a 5 foot by 8 foot by 8 foot hieght area. i figure i could grow 6 footer easy. increasimg my yield. but shit i hsve so much mow and with these others comeing through, i should be good for most of the year, if not all year. ill steal do the autos, thats a small area, and easy to maintain.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2010)

Oh I get ya, side by side not end to end and the MH in the middle. Yea that would work well in that area.
The floros on the walls, well it would hit the outside buds but you know the penetrating power of those lights.


----------



## cutman (May 9, 2010)

yea it would be deep but it would provide some light inside the canopy were there wasnt any. but on his grow that is going on now, my buds are way bigger than my arm, I can only think about how big they would be if i grew them to 6 footers. my plants are about 3.5 foot tall and buds this big. 6 foot they would as long as my leg. lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 9, 2010)

Leg long buds! Nice... LOL

Yea, if you notice my cabinet grow this time around I'm trying to grow arms length buds like yours. 
Bent the top shoot of each plant to let the lower ones catch up and it works great. My tallest bud is from the lowest branch.
Then I bent them around the light. Top buds are taller then the light giving me kind of a vertical grow.


----------



## cutman (May 9, 2010)

right bending them makes all the branchest grow up. iv been bending a couple yesterday, because of hieght and im not ready to raise those lights till the smaller ones catch up, ill just keep bending them, till that happens. That one area there has 16 plant grow as of now. all W.W and N/L. they are now in 3rd week of flowering. and all have nice little buds starting every were. the other area has 9 in there, W.W and N/L. they are finnishing now. monster buds. Biggest ones yet. and full of trecks. looks to double in yield for sure, than last one. and it was alsome . and this shit is the shit too. just smoked some of that blue hymalaya. and it pretty dam good as well.
did some more pollinating to day, hoping for more fo that afgan kush seed. those babys would be nice to do indoors. they are getting close toooo. i figure all will finnish up in the next 2-3 weeks. ill post pic soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 10, 2010)

Yea, you notice how the spring harvests are always the best? 
Gotta love the temps man. Keeps your plants cooler, less problems like mites.

I get this dam mildew vegging in the winter months now. Do you get that shit?


----------



## cutman (May 10, 2010)

i dont have mildew problems but them spider mites are a bitch. but it seems if the plants are outside they go away. still fighting them fuckers in the barn. spring harvest, this is my first harvest an the buds are not as big im hoping they will get bigger in the nexts couple weeks. could use some rain though. it useally starts raining here but we really havent had any yet. Man you should see these buds, no kidding they are monsters. and lots of them toooo


----------



## cruzer101 (May 10, 2010)

Yea, indoors those dam things rule cause they have no natural preadtors to worry about. You put them outside and thats a different story. I hear Ladybugs love spidermites and you can buy live ladybugs at home depot.


----------



## cutman (May 10, 2010)

im going to get some lady bugs tomorrow and give them a try


----------



## cutman (May 11, 2010)

dam these buds are monsters. ill post some pic in a bit


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2010)

Hey man, I just called my local home depot and they dont have the ladybuds in stock yet. My bad.
My local OSH has them though. I'm gonna go get some today cause I see spidermites in my cab grow.


----------



## cutman (May 14, 2010)

they said the same thing here at my home depo


----------



## cutman (May 14, 2010)

ok this a little info on grows
auto- i have 3 ladiva. these plant are alot taller than the other auto, witch is good they will finnish in my auto area. Thats good thing. , ak, blue himaya, witch is out standing smoke by the way. normal autos. unlike those afgan kush ryder, 3 footers, and buds are looking nice and treky. hope i get seed from them. They out grew my little area, but i think they like it outside. 
Just like that lemon skunk, i have one in my big area and one outside. the one indoors has a two foot if not longer solid bud. cant wait till its finnished, it going to be alsome. im seeing alittle growth spert on all mature ladys. I will half to say this harvest will be the best iv done this far. there is 9 ladys in there all monster buds. yea cruze i like bending the plant, the lower branches get good light. And grow good buds. and in doing so the top seems to get fatter, well monsters. on all ladys the trecks are about 60% cloudy, i figure they are about 2 to 3 weeks out from finnish, im going to, go to strieght water in a about a week, last week in a half will be tap, no nutes.
all 16 of my clones, are starting budding thats going to be a big harvest, buy judgeing from this one thats getting ready.iv already bent 6 over. it the nortern light, it seems to strech first. then the white widow will start soon and ill bend them over.
O hey that hawaiian i put out side , looks like i might get lucky and get some good smoke of it. 4 are out of 8 are finnishing 4 died. and buds look good now. i guess they like it outside better than in.
well thats about it. if this dam site would let me post some new pic i would show you . hopefully it will work later.
party on dudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)

here som week old pic site is finnaly let me put pics up


----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)

todays pics i have more but the site is fucking up again


----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)

that is one plant with 3 colas as long as my arm


----------



## ilovatoke (May 18, 2010)

this thread is amazing thanks a lot for all the info!


----------



## cutman (May 18, 2010)

well your most welcome ILOVatoke


ilovatoke said:


> this thread is amazing thanks a lot for all the info!


----------



## cutman (May 19, 2010)

ok just out in thebud room, and it a alsome place to be. as i was looking at the monsters. the front plant witch is a lemon skunk, this plant has very few branches, it almost 3 foot tall and its bud all the way up. the diamiter is about like a coke can 3/4 the way up. This plant is one i pollinated with a white widow male. On the bottom branchess and got a good bud of seed. Now how cool is that. So it would be lemon white widow skunk. lol


----------



## uptosumpn (May 20, 2010)

that's what i'm talking about! i heard that the Lemon Skunk pheno's alwayz seem to grow like that! and now you haved crossed it with WW....WOW.....


----------



## cutman (May 20, 2010)

yea cant wait to grow that. my white widow has been a good srtain to clone. buds are thick and full of treck. very strong head high smoke. 1 hit quit and have a very good buzzzzz. the lemon skunk is good to, smells just like lemons. Im hopeing the northen lights seeds out as well. i use the ww polin on her to. my n/l is a very good smoke as well. i like both the same.


----------



## The Grow Kid (May 20, 2010)

Fox farm ocean forest..... I'll never use any kind of soil again!


----------



## cutman (May 21, 2010)

i like it i mixes it with fox garm worrier. to help get air into the roots. but yea i like it. its never done me wrong.


----------



## JACQO (May 23, 2010)

Hi cutman just wounderin if u could give me some addvise got a lil problem with one of my lil girls its started to curl its leaves  think it might b wind burn but not sure all the others r doing great no curling of leaves or anythin theres no diff between watering or anythin there all on same feed and all but one r really doing well all started flowering and smellin really tasty


----------



## cutman (May 24, 2010)

usealy when the leaves are curling. the plant is trying to protect it self. from heat, bugs, and genetic, ect... altough most strain will adaped to the enviorment some have problems. the fact that all are ok but one isnt doing as well. seems to be in the genetics but its hard to tell with no pics to look at. you can post a pic here if you want, and we can go from there. are outside? what kind of water, is it ph adjusted. what nutes are you useing, what strain is it, hydro or soil? many things can affect the plant.


----------



## JACQO (May 24, 2010)

Hi cutman yea there in my conservatorie temps are geting high there at bout 109 in day to bout 70 at night atm but cant really do anythin bout that because i live next door to a 5 0 so cant take outside  i water them alot tho dont let them whilt there getin 11hours sunlight a day and its an Assassin thats got the problem. Im using Sugar Peak Catalyst, Bio-Bloom Nutrient at 2.5ml a litre which is half what it says to give and iv got Vintage Bat Guano mixed into the pots at 50gs per 7 litre of Biobizz all mix. Il try and get some pics up soon il have to use me mums phone lol got no cam or anythin to take pics. water isnt ph tested or anythin just strait out tape and im useing naturl stuff i guess so didnt think i needed to but i myt need too getin worried now... and there 22days old if that helps.. cheers for the help cutman


----------



## JACQO (May 25, 2010)

View attachment 955708View attachment 955707View attachment 955703View attachment 955702View attachment 955704theses are my bbys cutman last 3 pics r of the Assassin im having problems with  iv got 3 fem Afgan Kush ryders, 4 fem Himalaya Blue Diesel 1 didnt germ at all , 5 norm Auto Assassin but all lil girls  and 2 fem SnowRyder but yea thanks again for the help cutman


----------



## cutman (May 25, 2010)

they all ok to me. nice little plants. is that foil on the walls? if so it will give you hot spots. i would say just give them time. are you on a water regiment. also ff has nutes in it. so dont give them any nutes for at least 2 weeks, just water only. ph adjusted to 6.3. also you need to use veg nutes not flower nutes. you i dont use nutes for 2-3 weeks and then it every other watering some time every 3rd watering. the soil will have a build up of nutes. i usely keep my ppm down at first around 350- 400 ppm. even in flower my ppm dont get over 750. and at harvest iv seen the run off water up over 1700 pp, even though i never put water with that high of ppm in it. so the soil will have a build up. higher the ppm the more chance of lock out or burning of your plants.


----------



## cutman (May 25, 2010)

ill be posting new pic later. these bud are looking alsome.


----------



## JACQO (May 25, 2010)

yes its foil i new it would give hot stops i read it befor but just needed extra light and cheap i was goin to get some diamond sheetin for more even light spread but havnt got round to goin on a 50mile round trip got a bank holiday coming up next weekend so il get it then with some veg, i never got any befor the dude at the hydro shop said the compost would do it il get some this weekend payday friday. ummm how do you test your ppm what would i need to test it?? il get some ph tester n ph my water from friday its all got to wait till then  il just water them with water till then its my 1st grow so too excited keep doing pest checks evryday lol so all the help would be great and thanks again cutman


----------



## cutman (May 25, 2010)

well dude get you a ph pen if can its the best. this way you know what your giveing it is the best it can get. and adjusted properly. it a must, also get a ppm meter, if can, by know what you are putting in to the water and accuret reading helps. to high and you fuck up you plants, it would suk go through all the work to mess them up at the end. by not knowing how high it is then feeding. controlling your ph, and your ppm is what its all about. Non controlling leads to fuck ups, that my model. this bring out the best you can get.. veg nutes and flower nute are needed. yes things coast money but so doues you time invested. just keep growing and trile an errour and alot of help from friends here, got me buds as long as my arm lol and more smoke than i can smoke by my self all year long. AND ITS BAD AS SMOKE TOO!!! soon ill harvest the nexts batch and one more to go and ill shut it down for a while. got my own seed now from breeding my strain togather. so hell yea! my fisrt grow wasnt very long ago. still got some learning to do, but i would say i got it down perrty good.


----------



## JACQO (May 27, 2010)

Hi cutman yea iv found a ppm meter there £26 offline and the ph pen is £24.95 plus postage so il get them very soon  yeah i want to get bad ass smoke too and to smoke all year round too maybe one day i will just hope it comes sooner than later lol. so what strain have you breed cutman? i want to breed my own strain too dreamed about it since i started smokin lol


----------



## cutman (May 27, 2010)

as of now i have. white widow, northern lights, and lemon skunk. all three i pollinated with a white widow male that i had. on my autos flowers i use a auto male, i was a blue hyamalya male. and pollinated blue berry auto,low rider 2, double deisal, and a ak47 all were autos. dude you will get there, just keep on growing, and learn from your mistakes thats how i did, and trust me you make a few, or at least i did. just keep it on the down low side. tell no one, i dont sell. witch is one less thing to worrie about. people get busted by selling and word of mouth. these things i dont worry about. busted or ripped off. that meter and ph pen is a good investment trust me.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Thats good advice, Nice to see ya passing it along bro.


----------



## JACQO (May 27, 2010)

Thanks cutman well il keep u updated with how i get on with my grow hopeing for the best finger crossed and all. and thanks for the addvise and its been great. i wasnt goin to sell its all for me want to stop smokin cigs and just smoke blunts goin to be getin more auto seeds soon want to get some more snow ryders and assassins there startin to smell really nice now  really chessie and piney really nice but yea im keeping it on the hush too its to much of a risk not too be with police allways by me  god i get paranord with a copper as a neighbour smells one thing iv got to get rid of soon lol but yea thanks for all your addvise its been good speakin to someone that nows what hes goin on bout cutman thanks again


----------



## cutman (May 27, 2010)

they have them carbon filters that you can put on your ventalation witch will take the smell away. hey i say if it dont get you high it ant werth smokeing!


----------



## cutman (May 28, 2010)

ok auto flower afgan ryders got flushed yesterday. i wll be cut them soo, they look very good, my ak47 is done as well will flush it today, these ladivas are starting to feel out good, they are taller than the ak and lr2. ladivas are no dout a good strain to grow.
white widow, nortern lights, and lemon skunk grows are comeing along, im getting the last groth spert on them now, i figure next week they will be ready to flush. They are monster buds, best iv done yet. yeild should be great. thier are nine in there. and im going to be needing the room soon. thier clones are budding like crazy right now, thier are 16 in there, hence thay why i need the room in other flower area. also i took six clone before they went to flower. these will be the last on this grow. all my seed runs went very well. the buds i put the pollin on are full of seed, so i can restart these strain again at a later date., no need to buy seed any more, well atleast for now.My stash has grown pretty big and about to get bigger.all stash has been vacumed pack so should stay freash as the day i packed it, and hey the smell dont bleed through lol.
all out side plant are still budding good the harvets will not be very big but it will be a harvets, then they should reveg and give me more bud at the end of the year.pretty cool huh!
out of all that hawaian i got 3 plants that have nice trecky bud now and will harvets them in a coulpe weeks, one might be nexts week. No dout these plant like it out side, didnt grow good inside, once i put them out side they did alot better. i had 4 that the buds just started dieing, turn brown from the inside out, bud rot i guess. the big bud did the same thing. well thats it for now will post pic later of all plants.


----------



## JACQO (May 29, 2010)

Hi cutman yea nasty to hear u got bud rot mate hope the rest dont go that way for ya itd be gutting mate. but yea i whent n got some of that diamond sheetin got it on floor walls so they shud get loads of even light spread now.. 4 of them are startin to bud now got lil buds on them smell really nice too and yes them carbon filters are good idea i was hopeing that some of the honey suckle and other smelly plants flowers would help cover the smell theyv started really stinking in day and night now so fingers crossed they should cover smell and i smoke weed 24/7 anyway so hopefully shouldnt a problem. but yea good luck with your crop cutman


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2010)

How that bud ya had hanging in the tree doing? did it turn out ok?


----------



## cutman (May 30, 2010)

yes sir go one hanging now fixen to hang a nother. dude theres alot to do.starting with the afgans. then another ak auto. the i have all that white widow, northern lights ang lemon skunk to do. not complaining but shit this alot of work. going to walmart to get 10 more jars. i have 13 more plants to trim come help cruz lol


----------



## cutman (May 31, 2010)

ok now i have to hanging going to start now the nexts one this evening. dam this alot of work!!!! lol!!! i can tell this is going to take a week or so to get these all done for drying.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2010)

I know, Its fun when you start, then is cool when ya get a big one to trim, then its like WTF man!


----------



## cutman (Jun 1, 2010)

no shit bro!


----------



## businessmen (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry I didnt read that far back in your journal. Did one of your fem AKR go male? What seedbank do you use Cutman? Thanks


----------



## cutman (Jun 3, 2010)

i had a white widow male regular, and i had two of my auto blue hymalaya males. i use attitude. iv bought from sevral banks, but i lie the tude the best


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

its been a while so here it is all ladys are just budding out . still have 5 to harvest. but have no room to put them so ill have to wait, all my jars are full. and dry box is full. fingers hurt lol need to get another pair of snips i think. soon as i can get these last ones out, i can move the taller clones over to other flower area. this would be nice sense there are 16 in that area. ill have 8 in one and 8 in the other.
autos are looking nice they are starting to faten up now figure another couple weeks thay will be done.i started 2 ak. and a week later i started 3 ak x lr2 those are my last store bought auto seeds. My afgans ryder monster are still here i cut one and put into jars now, 3 are left, to be cut. but again just have no room for them yet to chop them.
i bet from these autos and the white widow, northern lights and lemon skunk, im going to have enough to go for a long time. Im talking next year easy. then to finnish these 16 will just be a shit load. Im vacume packing all of it so it should last along time. I might let go of some of it to pay for all my set ups. at least recoop that moneys.and alittle electric as well. ill post some pic tomorrow. just need batterys for cam..


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

pic pron these are out side lemon skunk and white widow, and northen lights. spring harvest. i will trim buds soon and get ready to reveg. for winter harvest


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

more pics these are afgan ryders out side. and ladivas inside, two ak47 inside and on white russian. all are autos


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

these are white widows, northern lights, and lemon skunks, all are ready for harvets


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

inside autos


----------



## cutman (Jun 6, 2010)

these are 16 clones off last grow. 4 weeks in flower


----------



## businessmen (Jun 7, 2010)

hell ya cut, get some more jars and take those babies down! Did you weigh the afghan auto?


----------



## cutman (Jun 7, 2010)

all these lady just got flushed


----------



## cutman (Jun 7, 2010)

i have one afgan in the jars, and one in the tree it was cut yesterday. she all trimed up now. no i havent weighed it yet


----------



## businessmen (Jun 7, 2010)

wow they like to make multiple kolas and not alot of side branches. I like that one thats just one cola trying to fall over under its weight


----------



## cutman (Jun 7, 2010)

they are all heavey in wieght. with out sticks they would fall over.


----------



## cutman (Jun 7, 2010)

i trimed most side branches off in 1rst week of flower, so colas could get big


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 7, 2010)

dam bomb ass weed


----------



## cutman (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks bro lots of work here now but hey whos complaining right. lol


jfa916 said:


> dam bomb ass weed


----------



## cutman (Jun 8, 2010)

more pic took last night.


----------



## cutman (Jun 8, 2010)

more pic the smaller ones are ladys that i plan on taking the buds and leting the plant reveg. for the fall. witch are the last 3-4 pics there


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn! Some of those colas are *THICK*. Lookin good.


----------



## cutman (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks bud loven it bro


DenseBuds said:


> Damn! Some of those colas are *THICK*. Lookin good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey bud, and you think you have been busy. Your gonna be trimming for days with that indoor crop.
Those autos look good too. gettin some height outta them eh? Nice round.


----------



## cutman (Jun 9, 2010)

i know days and days and days. shittttttt i got 3 hanging in the tree. one hanging in the barn. and just finnished another this morning. and still have 8 more to do.


----------



## cutman (Jun 10, 2010)

waiting to be cut

4 are drying now inside





one in the tree





waiting to be cut





more waiting 





look as she was waiting she grew about an inch





another shot of cut ans trimed 4 there


----------



## cutman (Jun 10, 2010)

these are the auto flowers

more





white russian





and a ak 47 up top below more afgan ryder





the small one is a lemon skunk not an auto.
afgan kush ryder





and




4 new babys last of the store bought ak47 x lr2


----------



## cutman (Jun 10, 2010)

indoor w.w - n/l and lemon skunk


----------



## cutman (Jun 10, 2010)

as you can see they have more room9 here and 8 on the other side





this is the last of the clones w.w n/l. ls


----------



## cutman (Jun 12, 2010)

any one like they see?


----------



## cutman (Jun 12, 2010)

here 3 more cut trimed and drying. got 4 to go.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice! I gotta get me a more secluded backyard.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 12, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Nice! I gotta get me a more secluded backyard.


you are so right about THAT! Me Too!< def will be one @ my next place...


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

10 foot feance all the wat around


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 13, 2010)

Dam is that Tarzan swinging through the trees? 
Looks like you will have plenty of smoke this round.

I hung mine for a few more days this time. I usually go a week but went 10 days. Worked well, didnt need to bag it, went right in the jars.


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

yea it seems to work well. Cruz, we been having alot of wind plus the heat makes for a good dry boxs. 1 week out side then a couple of days inside in front of the ac. then ready for jars. i half to go get more jars. went and bought 4 but hell that didnt even make i dent. it takes 3 jars per plant. some of these others will take 4 per pant. still have 2 of the afgans to go. been saving them for last. all others are cut and trimed and hanging. nexts generation is budding now. along with the autos flowers. have more than i can smoke.


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

ok work all most done need more jars.

white widow this bud is about 18 inches long


same plant






northern lights





another northern lights






lemon skunk, this bud is all so about 20 inches long






my hanging tree lol and the last 2 afgan ryders sitting there next to the tree






this little lemon skunk is going to get harvested and re veg for the end of the year.






3 northern light and one lemon skunk, that lemon sk has a real nice tick bud.






need more jars lol






current grow. all clones from the three 3rd generation. 5 weeks into bud. and looking alsome





other side






17 in all.
autos are getting thick, they should be done before the others.






last set of this strain only doing 5





so thats it looking good so far!!!!! smoke & grow on buds!!!!


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

o and a smoke report this bud is bad ass. teast is alome, high is strong, on all strains, funny thing is now i have all that i need i dont smoke as much, wtf up with that!!!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

hey buddy! it's been awhile since I last stuck my head in here. I see you been keepin' it green! nice. Wow dude, looks like you got yourself a lifetime's worth of buds!! awesome!


----------



## cutman (Jun 14, 2010)

yes i do thanks doc for stopping by.


----------



## cutman (Jun 14, 2010)

ok it hotter than shit here and summer hasnt even got here yet ..... dammmmit!


----------



## cutman (Jun 15, 2010)

all are cut excepted for the afgan it rained last night so ill half to wait for them to dry out before chopping


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn bro those are some huge cola's for 2 gallon pots.. How long did those flower for? I could see a little reveg in one of the photo's no big deal, I have half my shit outside revegging right now..
Looks like your set for a while... And looks like you got a cycle going on too thats what it's all about... + rep..


----------



## cutman (Jun 16, 2010)

they flowered for 10 weeks or so


----------



## cutman (Jun 16, 2010)

mines bigger than yours


----------



## cutman (Jun 16, 2010)

ok just did some plant fucken. lol took my white widow pollen and did some white widow fucking.danky danky danky. did some northern lights fiucking that was out of this world. and then i got to the lemon skunk, that bitch should just close her legs. or at least pull the lemon out of her ass. because that what she smells like lemon.


----------



## cutman (Jun 16, 2010)

night pic here
autos some are about ready to cut



his bud is close

more auto






the bud in the back is 2 weeks older than the one in front






three babys ak47Xlr2






this auto just looks full of trecks. 100% cloudy






same with this on. o both are white russain






ladiva


----------



## cutman (Jun 16, 2010)

still waiting on these afgans to ge alttle more done










so far its taken 3 jars per plant but some of these might take 4






these have about 4 weeks to go maybe 5
















this is a small lemon skunk that has been budding outside, she starting to show signs of reveging





o and just for shit and grins this plant has not been given any nute what so ever, just whats in the ff ocean forest. lolgoing to harvest the budand reveg it, but will start her on veg nutes after harvest.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 17, 2010)

wow cutman youv got some really nice budz mate fuk they look soo tasty lol iv done some plant fucking too lol iv crossed a afghan kush ryder with a nice snowryder male and iv crossed an assassin with an afghan kush ryder and crossed snowryder with a himalaya blue diesel fingers crossed touch wood lol my head lol im goin to try an get to an f4 after threw years growin an that  hopefully finger crossed.. iv breed my snowryder too really happy with the female pheno i got its 2 and half foot plus tall and male was 2foot plus but fem has got 11 buding sites mmmmmmmm smellin sweet too well they'v all piked up really since i showed you a pic mate and that one assassin that i was worried about well its really nice now its got red leave steams think its a pheno, geting more seeds tomorrow more assassin's and some rusain rocket fuel so hopefully there be here soon lol cant wait to start allover again lol germing and that lol but yeah hope your afghan drys out for ya mate and wow thats some bud you got mate making me soo jellous mate that tree you got thats what we all need a yard like yours mate..


----------



## W1z Khalifa (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha WHAT??? Look at the one that's like 4 inches and flowering, is that a Ruderalis, and how long did it take to get like that?


----------



## cutman (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks JACQO yea the yard is nice, big fence 10 footer all the way around. yes alot of bud here. more than i can smoke all year. many diferent strains. i breed my white widow with a lemon skunk, and a northen lights. so wont half to buy seed for a while. also breed my autos as well. sounds like we breed the same stain as well. i had a blue himalaya male, and use him on my afgan ryder, blue berry, ak47 x lr2, and on another blue himalaya. i have some left and going to use it on my ladivas, and my white russain. i dont know if the autos will work but will try growing it later in the year. thank mate glad you like what you see, i like what i smoke, it all very good smoke!!!!


----------



## cutman (Jun 17, 2010)

just did a spring harvest of some plants i put in ground in feb... not much but its some thing.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicely done, envy that outdoor work!


----------



## cutman (Jun 19, 2010)

thank guy it alot of fun.


----------



## cutman (Jun 22, 2010)

ok all plants have been harvested. last 2 are hanging. all rest are in jars curing. need 2 more jars for these last two afgan kush. i should have some autos coming out soon maybe 2 more weeks. the ladivas, white russian, and rocket fuel, are finnishing up now. they are going on ph ajusted water for the next 2 weeks. i have a ak47 that will follow these. and then the last lr2Xak47 are in veg now, have three in there and one of my very own lr2 X blue himalaya, that i bred growing in veg now.
all clones from other grow are budding nicely. danm the last nine were alot of work, and now i have 20 gluting for punnishment huh. it took 20 jars on the nine. looks like ill need atleast 10 more jars for the 20 clones budding now. sure am glad i bought that vacume package machine. so it all will stay freash, till i need it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That a lot of shit dude. Hope you got a good stash spot.
Hey I got one of those vacuum sealer things, With the bags right? Well, you know the tip of the sucker. I think it was Earl that would cut a hole in the lid of a jar and cut the plastic corner off one of the bags and glue it on the lid of the jar so you could put the tip in the hole of the lid and vacuum pack your jar. Sounded pretty cool so I tried it. sucked at it though. I couldn't get the glue to stick the plastic to the lid but you may wanna try it.


----------



## cutman (Jun 22, 2010)

i just use the bags that come with the sealer. it compacks the buds. but that ok , as long as its sealed. and stays freash is all i care about. the amount that i have now for stash. it needs to stay freash for along long time. if i was to use regular zip locks it would dry out well before i got to smoke it. so i dont mind the compressed bud. not only that but when i get a new bag out for comsumption, the bud just keeps on going and going, it seems. hey glad to see you come by bro. getting kinda lonely here, lol. and yes i do have a good stash spot. might half to make a new one after this next grow, or maybe just move some of it and recoop some money spent. i dont really want to do that. but i have alot. and i do mean alot. lol yea for me huh. thet bad thing is i laid my bike over and hit a crub on my right side cracking a couple ribs. So i cant smoke, coughing just kills me. put me to my knees. so no smokeing for me period, for now. probley for the nexts 2-3 weeks. you use you ribs for every thing and when you hurt them , you really no just how much you use them. bummer huh.


----------



## machnak (Jun 22, 2010)

Two days and I'm finally done growing through all the pages, whoops I mean going. Ha

Very nice work brotha! I'm jealous and envious of all this! +Rep although it probably doesn't mean much coming from me but I'm definitely subscribed!


----------



## richishere82 (Jun 23, 2010)

wow you bought a machine to vacume you budz..lol .i go for the cheaper method of using those clothes vacume sealing bags you suck all the air out with a hoover ..hey presto you got a vacume machine and they only cose 79p each in my town...


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

hell dude i think a paid alittle under 30 bucks at walmart. and i use it for every thing, not just my smoke, but food as well. it easy and fast. but the main reason was for my bud. this smoke smell bled right through the zip lock freezer bag and smelt up my closet and bath room. after a got my machein no more smell so yea it was werth it to. also when i send my friend smoke there no smell so yea i like it. either way is good as long as you get all the air out i guess.


richishere82 said:


> wow you bought a machine to vacume you budz..lol .i go for the cheaper method of using those clothes vacume sealing bags you suck all the air out with a hoover ..hey presto you got a vacume machine and they only cose 79p each in my town...


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks machnak for stopping in and hey if you took the time to read then yes it means something and hope that if you had any question, that might of got answered with out having to ask is always a good thing as well. good to have ya here bro, smoke on and thanks for the kind words grow and smoke on!


machnak said:


> Two days and I'm finally done growing through all the pages, whoops I mean going. Ha
> 
> Very nice work brotha! I'm jealous and envious of all this! +Rep although it probably doesn't mean much coming from me but I'm definitely subscribed!


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

hope some of this thead can help ya. by im trile an error if it help one person it was worth it.


machnak said:


> Two days and I'm finally done growing through all the pages, whoops I mean going. Ha
> 
> Very nice work brotha! I'm jealous and envious of all this! +Rep although it probably doesn't mean much coming from me but I'm definitely subscribed!


----------



## machnak (Jun 23, 2010)

I did have quite a few questions, but continued to read and found all the answers. Thanks cutman!


----------



## manicgrown (Jun 23, 2010)

This grow is sick!!! I just read all of this. My first subscription


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

pull up a chiar manic, there still some growing going on here. glad to have ya


----------



## cutman (Jun 23, 2010)

your most welcome machnak


----------



## JACQO (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi cutman nasty to hear bout ya bike crash mate hope you an your bikes ok like, but yeah wounded today mate noticed spider mites in my with my grow  put tape round top of pots stuck a few down lol any more ideas cutman? iv got some spidermite control and cant use it on budz cause it says not to spray on flowers. what do you think to Neem Repel? got my other 19 seeds yesturday so start germing them on friday but need evrything spidermite free but yeah thanks again cutman.


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

well jacqo i can tell you this them little basterd are a never ending battle. i presently useing to things, im bombing my grow bard with doktior doom fogger, just set one off two days ago, and will do it again in a couple days. Also on the plants im useing garden safe, houseplants & garden insect killer, kills on contact, say for indoor and outdoor, use up to day of harvest. got it walmart, now it dont get rid of them but it slows them down.. comes in a squrit bottle. i try some doctor doom mite killer, and it slow them down to, but i saw this and figure i would try this. neem oil work so i here. but i dont like the ideak of spraying oil substance on my buds. this other if for fruit and flower, all the way to harvest. little fucking mites. hate them. my first grow i didnt have any problem with them now i do. Basicly to get rid of them, you half to wipe and scrub every thing down, and start over, or slow them down till you can get to harvest. every body i know has them and ebery body is fighting them. you can try the rewd army, if you can find some. ( lady bugs) red army. they eat spiter mites. If you can keep them alive, they will get rid of them. but with out cleaning every thing they will come back. swear i think the lttle bastards made it through the ice age.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 24, 2010)

well the tape idea is working lol slowing them down alot just stiks them lil cunts to the side of pots lol found another two stuck on pots lol squashed now though lol  but yeah iv been puting lil spiders and they are still there guess i need more spiders then lol there hasnt been many lady bugs about this year cold winter must of killed alot of them off  but yeah the spiders where the reason why i didnt want to use the spidermite ontrol it interfers with insets mode of respiration whih would kill my spiders too  but guess if they are there i need to get more bugs or start using some pest control then...... and yeah they are lil hard bastards lol been reading up on them lol they'r asexale they fuck them selfs and can lay 10 eggs aday evry day upto a hundred in there life  shit ayit time to start killing i think lol get a sprayer an evrythin tomorrow goin to growell then so gona spend wages lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

you can buy lady bugs. at nurserys. the home pol didnt have them here, but i not you can by them.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah im going to use the spidermite contol read more bout it in growell catalog lol can use it right upto 2weeks befor ropin so i can use it for abit longer well week or 2 lol but yeah im goin to get some lady bugs i think keep them pesty mites away like plants are loving the heat wave where havin here lol gona go nuke these spidermites then lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

heat wave huh. it hotter than shit here, i around the dfw area, in tx. and seems to be that way for a couple of months. yea put your plants out side will help in getting rid of them as for there are alot of perditors out there that will eat them little basterds, if your i veg, but in flower they cant go out side and stay for more than 12 hours. but yea hate the little things


----------



## tamistc (Jun 24, 2010)

Liking the auto-flowering


----------



## machnak (Jun 24, 2010)

Spider-mites can fuk themselves. Basterds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 24, 2010)

They do, thats the problem.


----------



## machnak (Jun 24, 2010)

Hahaha, I know.


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

little bugs that like to breed pain in all of our lives


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

tamistc said:


> Liking the auto-flowering


glad you like so do i


----------



## JACQO (Jun 24, 2010)

yeep thats what they call it here its soo funny lol its only been 25c its ment to be in the 30s weekend lol i must live in the shitest country for growin weed under the sun lol im amazzed thats its only rained once this week lol but yeah if your wounderin why im missing the ccc off words its cause the butons sticking lol well used the spidermite controll works really well lol watched a few drain or what ever you would call it lol lil basterds lol one of my afghan kush's is really doing well looks soo nice its proper porn lol really stinks too  lol cant wait for a smoke lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

yea watching the news, and wather man says it going to be in the 100's here. dont know why he has to tell us that, if were me i would just say, its going to be hot today, and to morrow its going to be hotter, as for the week, just going to be hot as shit so get fucking use to it damit, would some one please turn on the dam ac, it hot in here. cheep ass boss. lol


----------



## JACQO (Jun 24, 2010)

lol yeah just pull up a char an roll a phat one lol yeah its stupid over here too like dont go to work if you dont have too its too windy an its raining too hard what a joke lol but makes a change over here for it too be sunny though its normley more sunny in winter over here lol just pisses it down raining all time so loving the sun really here lol but yeah start germing more seeds tomorrow cant wait lol hopefully the wether will keep it up but will give it ago lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 24, 2010)

wish i could smoke some. but coughing is out of the question, right now.


----------



## machnak (Jun 24, 2010)

Man it's 105 outside today here in Vegas. Had to run and get a new soil pH meter today, I ride a motorcycle and I swear it was like driving through fire.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 24, 2010)

cutman said:


> wish i could smoke some. but coughing is out of the question, right now.


Take baby hits .. I'm sure you'll be fine w/ just a couple small ones.


----------



## cutman (Jun 25, 2010)

no the feelin bro! its hot here in tx to. and when i gets that way i drive truck just for the ac, but like driving with the heater on all the time


machnak said:


> Man it's 105 outside today here in Vegas. Had to run and get a new soil pH meter today, I ride a motorcycle and I swear it was like driving through fire.


----------



## cutman (Jun 25, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Take baby hits .. I'm sure you'll be fine w/ just a couple small ones.


it dont matter if it baby hits or big one, this smoke will get ya every time. one hit quit shit make ya chineese eyed quick. lol


----------



## JACQO (Jun 25, 2010)

lol send me some of that cutman lol just spent £100 on me new seeds lol vat's gone up so evrythin was more not good. you not takin pain killers mate? i was after me crash was pilled up to the sky for a month lol off work in bed lol fukin loved it lol payed n off work great lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 25, 2010)

took my bike into the shop this morning, get it later on today looking all pretty again. had to replace the right side faring and brake lever. dude you never know how much you use your ribs, untill you hurt them. as far as pain killer gos got a few from friends, so that helps. i only take a half of one every time to make them last. i dont like the way they make me feel. but they do help.
ok this is some of the autos that got bagged up. will put them in vacumed packed bag later.


----------



## cutman (Jun 25, 2010)

will post pics of grow alttle later


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Cutman I know what you mean, when I first got my bike I went down pretty hard, fucked me up for almost a month.

I need to buy a car haha. I just use my fiances when I don't ride.


----------



## cutman (Jun 25, 2010)

well what i did was just dumb. and just happen to land on the crub bruzung a few ribs. wont go into details but i can tell you wont be doing stubid shit again. pain is the best deturant for not fucking up again. iv had 7 street bikes and 5 dirt, been rideing and raceing all my life. but now im to old to be doing that any more . as you get older it gets hard to recover.


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

I hear ya, been riding my whole life as well. Broke a few bones dirt biking and have some steel in me from it. This is my first street bike though.


----------



## cutman (Jun 25, 2010)

few new pic of autos and W.W , N/L, and leomon skunk
auto ladivas






2 white russains





baby aks 2 weeks old in center and on the lrt of them are rocket fuel and a ak47







W.W , N/l, lemon sk






other side same type of plants as above






6 clones from my grow 2 W.W, 2 N/L, 2 lemon sk






thats it for now looking good huh


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking soooo good.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 26, 2010)

There looking soo nice cutman making me jellous again lol few more weeks i hope an il be croping lol booked time off work lol and have you ever heard of holy smoke seeds??? there black honey haze looks really nice and some of there other plants look good too but never heard of them befor


----------



## cutman (Jun 26, 2010)

no cant say i have , what seed bank you looking on for your seeds? is that a grow tent you have, there in you pic, what size , M,H light is that in there.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 26, 2010)

well i look on a few really lol but manely im a nirvarna guy just more secure but iv been using dope seeds to get my shortstuff seeds and i was just lookin round net an found herbies head shop when i was lookin to see how much that la diva is lol it your crop makin me jellous mate lol lookin proper nice them ladivas but yeah thats the site i found them on herbies head shop and noticed holy smoke seeds well the plants look well nice really an new affican strains but yeah black honey glaze took my eye lol its Supersilver haze x stawberry rez x transkie x purps x G13 Indoor, just wounderd if you heard off them befor i now i havnt. and no my profile pic isnt my work lol i wish it was its a nirvana plant its the BlackJack there sellin iv got 5 fem seeds of it tho ready for when i move and can start a indoor grow but iv got my autos in the conservatorie mate with 9meter of diamound sheetin really works lol its blinding me to today lol and yesturday cutman.. just waitin on my seeds that im germin now got 7 left out off 19 so fingers crossed tomorrow there all be done in there pots


----------



## cutman (Jun 26, 2010)

i got my ladivas from attitude. came in the breeder package saying delicious seeds. ladiva. been out riding and its fucking hot shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACQO (Jun 27, 2010)

it looks it cutman lol but il have a look on attitude mate thanks.. well got 3 more seeds to go lol from the 19 i startd yesturday so all goin well lol not as good as urs thou cutman lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 27, 2010)

bro youll get there, just keep your chin up. it will happen in time.


JACQO said:


> it looks it cutman lol but il have a look on attitude mate thanks.. well got 3 more seeds to go lol from the 19 i startd yesturday so all goin well lol not as good as urs thou cutman lol


----------



## JACQO (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah i think iv locked the ones iv got budin now out like the budz arent getin biger soo just water now i guess hopefully there get biger after abitoff just water but its a learnin corve ayit but yeah thanks cutman well i now what im sort off doin now with my new ones mate but yeah iv got pics on me profile but there budz havnt grown in about aweek now or they have but its soo slow mate so just waterin them with water looks like il get about a quarter a plant so not good at all but hopefully can unlock them and get them growin more cutman was gona ask how long you reacon iv got left till there ready but cams battery gone dow waitin for sis to text so i now where charger is lol


----------



## cutman (Jun 27, 2010)

why would you think you have nute lock. what are you feeding it, as well how much and how often? what type of lights are you useing.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 27, 2010)

well bout a week or 10days theyv just stayed same size not grown at all or not much got loads of lil tricks on them though. but i feed them evry day with bio-bizz bloom at 5ml a litre an i use suger peak at 5ml a litre too an they'v got vintage bat grano that i added in the soil which is bio-bizz all mix but yh the water thats been comin out is proper orange an golden really startd stainin diamound sheetin its that bad lol but i havnt got lights on them mate just using the sun il sortd my cam out so il take a pic now for ya cutman n il show u see what u think mate. but the leaves dont look like there over feed but its my 1st grow soo not too sure like cutman. owell pics just taken havnt come out to good soo il wait till tomorrow an show you then mate but it could just be me bein a newb at this lol just getin paranored i guess well i hope so but i dunno lol but yeah was goin to ask you how long you reaoned i had left befor there fin i though bout 2weeks for the assassin there only ment to be 8-9weeks mate an thats the 12th of next month mate but yeah il load some photos up tomorrow cutman


----------



## cutman (Jun 27, 2010)

1. dont water every day, water every 3 days. when you feed give them a good watering , and thats it. also only feed nutes every 3rd watering. soil need to dry out some before watering. your plants need oxygen to live just like me and you, if you water every day then they cant get the air that they need to grow, becuase your soil is to wet. you probly right on the lock out. flush you plants with 3 times the amount of water than your pot is. so if you have 1gal pots use 3 gal of water. useing a flushing solution will help as well, if you have some or can get some. i use clearx flushing solution, it works good at cleaning the roots, so they can take in the nutes. after you flush, dont water untill soil has dried up some them start nutes back at 1/8 strieght and work your way up from there.


----------



## cutman (Jun 28, 2010)

just went back in journal and my white russains and ladivas are at the end now, they are at 60 days now so im thinking another week and they will be cut. i started them on a water regiment a week ago so flushing shouldnt be neccesary.


----------



## cutman (Jun 29, 2010)

cut two of my ladivas today they are trimed and hanging. im going to do something with the other, she going to stay in there 1 more week and get two more waterings but im going to use cold water out of the frig to water her. want to see if it will turn her purple. so i guess it experment time lol.


----------



## cutman (Jun 30, 2010)

heres some pic of 3rd generation W.W, N/L, and lemon skunk. and a pic of autos that are now drying out getting ready to put in jars in a couple days












these are getting close. figure another 2 weeks or so






























autos





this W.W has a long as bud, thick, and full of trecks






buds buds and more buds.


----------



## JACQO (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi cutman thanks for the help the budz have douldled the size in a few days water them tonight i flushed them sunday night so 3days now water them inbit m8 but there lookin great m8 its not sunny now but yeah the stems and evrythin have like grown so muh  lower branches on afghans getin nice an big now and there budz are just geting biger each day now well happy lol but yea iv got 17 seeds out of 19 dont think the two russian rocklet fuels are goin to germ now to be onisted all my assassins germed tho did u have probs germin your russian rocket fuels? im do an exsperament with a few snowryders to see if they just like water an vintage bat garno an nothing more see what happens the rose i put it befor well its cover in flowers now lol like loads lol and your plants look well nice mate lookin well sweet mate


----------



## cutman (Jul 1, 2010)

alsome dude thats what we want right, and i had the same thing happen to me with rocket fuel


----------



## cutman (Jul 2, 2010)

how many buds do you need
















here are some baby auto lr2






and one of my very own b
blue himalaya X blue berrry on the right , up front hell yea!!!!

thick northern lights


kinda love it


3 white widows


kinda shity pic of 6 clones


two auto ladivas


how many jars do you need?

i need more

the nutes that get me through

love buds this big


well this it for now you like what you see


----------



## JACQO (Jul 2, 2010)

yes i do like what i see cutman lol n yh iv given up on those two russian rocket fuel but got another 17 to now so lookin gd n i whont do wot i did last time lol owell mu assassins getin orange hairs now stil got flush tho so lil bit longer n il be cropin i guess 2weeks i guess mate but yea yours are well nice mate nice himma x blueberry looks nice cutman


----------



## cutman (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## JACQO (Jul 3, 2010)

hi cutman how long do you reacon ivgot left on my afghan kush ryder?View attachment 1024015think my assassins are nearly done theyv got loads of orange hairs coming out of the budz now n there neary evrywhere mate View attachment 1024014 oyeah thats the tops of the plants 1st one afghan 2nd one is assassin but photos are two days old now n the assassins are getin covered in orange hairs think iv just got to flush the assassins that right?


----------



## cutman (Jul 3, 2010)

both look a couple weeks out. i would flush just yet. just water with no nutes for the nexts two week.


----------



## JACQO (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks cutman noprobs will do cant wait to crop um got more space then for me 17seedlins owell at lest i whont over water these ones lol


----------



## cutman (Jul 5, 2010)

hope every one had a good 4th. i did smoke my bad ass smoke. key word MY.


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 5, 2010)

stoping by again fuck more your stuff just gets better and better you produce enough bud 4 the rest of your life lucky i wish i had it like you great job


----------



## machnak (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking so fucking good cutman, tasty to say the least. I just want my WW and LS to start flowering now haha, your pictures are my motivation right now.


----------



## cutman (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks bro. it alearning process. every time, i plant, but am loveing the fruits of my labor


jfa916 said:


> stoping by again fuck more your stuff just gets better and better you produce enough bud 4 the rest of your life lucky i wish i had it like you great job


 yea mac that white widow is bad as it just takes a little longer to mature but it werth the wait. the lemon skunk is pretty cool to smoke, if you like lemons, the high is fast and strong.


machnak said:


> Looking so fucking good cutman, tasty to say the least. I just want my WW and LS to start flowering now haha, your pictures are my motivation right now.


glad every one likes, and hope the info helps. it feels good to help and inspire, just like so many did here for me. thanks to all for the kind words and the help i recieved.


----------



## cutman (Jul 6, 2010)

just choped the 3 ladivas they look alsome, finger are sticky from trimming, this is a good thing, hell yea!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACQO (Jul 8, 2010)

well im gona have to get sum of them seeds i think bro they look well nice n i bet they tast reallynice too  but yh dose that 36hour darkness work was thinkin of doing it befor i crop mine like?


----------



## cutman (Jul 8, 2010)

yea i did it to me i really didnt see anything but hey give a try so you can make up your own mind. thats the best way to learn bro. it cant hurt. just make sure your trecks are not clear amber is the best cloudy will do but amber is done.


----------



## JACQO (Jul 8, 2010)

oright ok il try with a few plants see what happens but yh there geting really sticky now touch um an they stick ur fingers together  n really stink lol but yeah forgive the newbie question lol but the tricks arent the flower bits that stick out of budz r they? or they the thc cristles? just dont want make anymore misstakes  but il load up more pics when its closer cause the assassins if i got it right shud be ready by next week wenesday if they'v followed what they say on site lol


----------



## cutman (Jul 8, 2010)

trecks are the cryatls thsat you see. if shinny then they are clear and reflect the light, cloudy and they look white, after cloudy they turn amber, then they are ready. that how you know they are done. yes sticky is good,


----------



## JACQO (Jul 10, 2010)

cheers cutman that really help iv got 1 afghan really close then its got bright orange bud hairs n the tricks are all cloudy looks like it been left out all nite in winter like all frosted up  thnxs again bro


----------



## cutman (Jul 10, 2010)

just try to let it go a bit longer youll be happy


----------



## JACQO (Jul 11, 2010)

yh im gona let them go as long as they want lol my one afghan kush is packin on the buds looks like i shud get a oz of it but others more like just below half oz like but there covered in tricks even leaves are covered in tricks n stink so just waitin for the change bro thnxs again cutman


----------



## cutman (Jul 11, 2010)

any time bro


JACQO said:


> yh im gona let them go as long as they want lol my one afghan kush is packin on the buds looks like i shud get a oz of it but others more like just below half oz like but there covered in tricks even leaves are covered in tricks n stink so just waitin for the change bro thnxs again cutman


----------



## cutman (Jul 12, 2010)

been a while trying to post pic. but dam site just wont work right. i put 4 of my last clones into flower. still have one in veg, its a lemon skunk that i cloned when she was budding, just want to see what would happen. it took it along time to root out, but know its reveged and now is branching out, she ill sit in veg for another 2 weeks, the other 4 that i put into flower today. all others are getting ready to finnish up, lots of big buds. almost all buds are about as long as my arm, in some cases most of the plants have 3 colas. with out topping any plants. this go around will produce big yields, as if i need more. 
autos, i have 5 going now 1 ak47, 4 lowrider2x ak47. these are the last of all the seed that i bought on my shopping spree last year. bought 40 strains of autos. through the process i was able to get a few males, and was able to breed some of these togather and now i have abunch of beans. but probly wont start any more for a while. My plan is to redoo the grow barn to make it better to grow in. i want to grow monster next, so a change is comeing.


----------



## cutman (Jul 18, 2010)

would love to up date this grow but this piece of shit site will not let me post pics!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. so all clones are budding now. put my last 5 in flower the other day. i moved the autos outside and turn off that light. makes it easyer for me. they will do just fine out there. pluse the mites are kicking my ass little fuckers. 

my outside grow is looking real pretty this year, these plants should produce nicely.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 18, 2010)

cutman said:


> would love to up date this grow but this piece of shit site will not let me post pics!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. so all clones are budding now. put my last 5 in flower the other day. i moved the autos outside and turn off that light. makes it easyer for me. they will do just fine out there. pluse the mites are kicking my ass little fuckers.
> 
> my outside grow is looking real pretty this year, these plants should produce nicely.


 the site won't let you? I doubt that...what browser are u using, what changed that you couldn't upload anymore?


----------



## cutman (Jul 18, 2010)

nothing bro it just uploads loads half way then then gives me an (!) saying error and code 2038. i been posting pic as you can see. and for the last 10 days it wont let me. iv tried to im the site with no responces.


----------



## cutman (Jul 18, 2010)

ok so i thinking this lemon skunk just dont like the pro bloom she is always looks droopy. the white widow, and northen light love the stuff. autos do to, but lemon sk... just is not responding like the others. they still have big thick buds on them but leaves just droop all the time. no big deal i only took one clone from her last time and its went outside, all W.W, and N/L clones are budding nicely, 4th generation, 5th gen... has now been put in flower, after that im shutting down to redo grow barn, so i can grow bigger plants. already have a yrs supply any way. have plenty of beans. to start another grow after im done.


----------



## cutman (Jul 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> the site won't let you? I doubt that...what browser are u using, what changed that you couldn't upload anymore?


explorer is my browser.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey bud, I think that code 2038 is is telling you the script that uploads has timed out. I think scrips will stop running after 60 seconds. It sounds to me like its your internet connection or your files are too big. Try just one pic the next time it happens and see.

That lemon skunk thats drooping, have you tried giving her more water then the others?

So what do you have in mind for your barn? Are you going to make a greenhouse out of it?


----------



## cutman (Jul 19, 2010)

i tride one pic multie pics even old pic that i have posted, i im the site with no reply 3 times. lol nice huh.
curz even from the very start if you remember the mother always dropped, she was the droopy plant. and every generation has done it, and this is the 4th now. dont get me wrong they have produce some nice bud, but plant just dont respond like the others. im thinking it dont like the nute my self. iv tride lowering the nute, and raiseing it. they droop like they need water, but dont. im going to the grow store today and get a different flowering nute, for them.
as far as the barn goes . it going to stay with lights just going to take the drop sealing out insolate the roof and all walls. and cover it like a vailed sealing this way i can grow 6-7 footer in there. and in stead of running 3 hooded lights im going to put two of them on a rail system.still going to keep a small veg area big enough to veg for 4=5 weeks. then move to flower.


cruzer101 said:


> Hey bud, I think that code 2038 is is telling you the script that uploads has timed out. I think scrips will stop running after 60 seconds. It sounds to me like its your internet connection or your files are too big. Try just one pic the next time it happens and see.
> 
> That lemon skunk thats drooping, have you tried giving her more water then the others?
> 
> So what do you have in mind for your barn? Are you going to make a greenhouse out of it?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jul 19, 2010)

I continuously have problems uploading photos here.


----------



## cutman (Jul 19, 2010)

dude glad im not the only one shittttttt. just tryed again. it down loads 3/4 of the way and just stops. one pic -4 pic it dont matter. still throws up the error logo and same 2038 code.


----------



## cutman (Jul 19, 2010)

So getting some really nice fat and thick bud in there. This yield will be real nice. Think im going to just leaves these going for a while. All plants from the 20. in this last go away round are are just getting thick. There are 4 lemon skunks, 8 northern lights, and 8 white widows. I took six clones from them, for the last grow. And they have been in flower for a week now. I veg them for 5 weeks, so they will be nice for the last grow. Not to mention, they wont half to fight for the light, there will be plenty of room for them to grow. I did top them earlyer in veg. I have six outside plants growing as well. I figure they will frinnish at the end of the year. ones about 7 foot tall now. they are white widow and northern lights. Im thinking buy the time these last six clones finnish up my out side grow should come in behind it.
*Autos* are looking like they will be fine out side, hell i figure they will get better light from the sun,* and!!!* i dont half to pay for that light being on18/6 either. The autos i have going right now are 3 , lowrider2 x ak47 and one of my blue berry X blue hymalaya, that i bred my self. its about a week behind the lr2 though. I really didnt think it was going to come up. Not to mention its a female. So got lucky there. Thats about it for now wish i could show yal!!!


----------



## cutman (Jul 20, 2010)

ok i figured it out. camera was set to high, resolution, witch was over 820 kb of pic. lowered it to 120 when i droped the res...
but still having some probs but here they are first pic are the 20 white widow, northern lights, and lemon sk

















































autos flowers lr2 x ak47


----------



## JACQO (Jul 20, 2010)

View attachment 1055012View attachment 1055011View attachment 1055010View attachment 1055009Hi cutman plants lookin really nice mate. but yh u couldnt give me a hand again mate? think there not far away wot do you think mate? first 1 is a afghan kush ryder and the 4th 1 is too n middle too are assassins, but yea your addvise is working great on my 2nd grow startd flowerin n only like 21days was like 4 n half weeks last time lol and there same size so and i pollenated 2 new assassin's with the snowryder male i got last time cutman  got 3 lil male assassin's too so gona save all there pollen for next year like.


----------



## cutman (Jul 20, 2010)

hey jac those look good and trecky. looks like trecks are milky, getting ready to turn amber. they are alomst there, healthym and green, leaves show no signs of burn or yellowing thats good. as they are nearing the end of life, the leaves will turn yellow, i would go a bit longer, still looking for amber trecks. wait for seed to devellope then take her.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea, I agree, If you don't mind my opinion. 
You could take them now but like cutman suggested, give them a bit more time and they will ripen more.
They may bulk up a bit too. Couldnt hurt.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey bud, so it was the file size then. Good to see you got it figured out.
Ya know, if you are gonna be on the roof installing insulation maybe you want to cut a hole and install an overhead exhaust vent. Just an idea. Your girls look awesome again bro, Oh and ya, Now you mention it I remember reading that lemon is picky about nutes. I just dont remember what I read LOL

Oh dude, gotta tell ya something. Couple years ago I grew some atomic haze and stored it in jars. I thought I smoked it all but found about a 1/2 oz in a jar I had forgotten about. I broke it out and like wow. It has turned an amber color and has a wine and wood smell.
The high is still great too. I kept it in my safe so it was dark, cool and dry. I didnt know it would last this long.


----------



## JACQO (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks cutman and cruzer101 ill keep my eyes peeled for the change lol hoping for better reasults with my 2nd crop those ones bein 1st crop ever geting well excited lol cant wait too smoke my own bud iv grown but yh thanks guys il keep you posted..


----------



## cutman (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats funny Cruz. Iv done that, for got about bud and found it 6 months later, in my truck, and at the time we had none to smoke. Perfect timing huh. I already have an over head exhaut vent, with a fan mounted to help suck heat out from the sealing. Now that i put the autos outside and turned off that light, its less heat, and ac dont run all the time. Running 4, 400 watt even with hoods still put off alot of heat.
Jac, Cruzer is the one who helped me when i started my 1rst grow, the guy is a great friend, and a alsome grower. Very smart, you can really learn alot from his journals. Thing is, he not always gave me the answer, just pointed me in the direction to find the answers, made me work to learn. Thats the mark of a good teacher, one of these days we will get togather and smoke. If i ever make it to calie loll.


----------



## cutman (Jul 23, 2010)

ok had to go back and see how long these clones have been flowering. looks like im in my 11th or 12th week of flower now . they are getting ready for harvesting time. im going to start watering start watering for a week then flush them. for harvest.
the six clones are starting pre bud stage now.
autos i put out side are looking good, getting fat, they are about a week away from harvest, maybe 2.


----------



## JACQO (Jul 26, 2010)

hi cutman thanks for addvise i got sum seeds from me afghan so well happy lol didnt get many just 2 seeds Afghan kush ryder x Assassin but gussin there be more in there lol got the bud in jars waitin to smoke lol iv had a checky smoke of it its prper nice smoke proper battered me lol did some more plant fuckin today aswell crossed the russian rocket fuel with an assassin n breed some more assassin's im well happy with the assassin's there really citrusie n yummy still waitin for my HBD buds to fin and my snowryder but now i now when to crop so im not to worried just letin the tricks do they thing  these assassin's are mouth waterin thou lol well im proper happy with my 1st crop even if it wherent as much as what i was hoping for but its made me want to grow n grow its the best thing smokin ya own bud thanks again for all ya help cutman and sounds like ur havin fun too with ur clones bruv cant wait to see pics cutman


----------



## cutman (Jul 26, 2010)

yes it feels god to smoke your own bud. i feel ya bro. good luck on nexts grows,


----------



## cutman (Jul 27, 2010)

update. Today i cut one of the lemon skunks and trimed and got her hanging in the drying tree. The other 4 have been flushed, will do it one more time later today. Then they will get the chop. All others are ready for flushing, but dont want to get to far ahead of my self. Next will be the northern lights, then the white widow. The last six clone have pre buds all over them, soon as i can get all finnished plant out of there they will have all that light to them selfs. 
Autos are looking good outside, figure by the time i get every thing done, they will be ready as well. I did order some more autos from attitude, but they are going to be outside plants, im going to plow up an area. and plant them in back. lets see how good they do out there. Under the sun. All my jars are full, will empty some that have been in there for along time. hopefully i wont have to buy more, but probly will.


----------



## JACQO (Jul 28, 2010)

sounds good cutman an good luck with that outdoor grow bruv n cheers hoping my grows get better an better lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2010)

cutman said:


> one of these days we will get togather and smoke. If i ever make it to calie loll.


That would be cool man. You are welcome anytiime and thanks for the coment. The best compliment is to see you doing the same thing. Right on bro.

Good luck with the outdoor autos. I bet you grow monsters.


----------



## cutman (Jul 28, 2010)

thank and bro and one day we will party togather. make no mistake about it!


----------



## gdingy (Jul 28, 2010)

Good looking stuff man. Jealous of that monster green thumb you got.


----------



## cutman (Jul 29, 2010)

thak bro. couldnt of done it with out friend here, helping me when needed


gdingy said:


> Good looking stuff man. Jealous of that monster green thumb you got.


----------



## cutman (Jul 31, 2010)

ok now i have flushed 5 northern lights, witch as emptyed one of my grow areas, now the clones have plent of room and plenty of light. they are budding now, little white buds on every branch. sence i veged these longer than normal, for me , they should be a good yeild. still have one area to go, probly wont get to them till next week. autos are filling out nicely. outside . they are about a week or so out now. lots of work here but its well worth it.


----------



## cutman (Aug 2, 2010)

alright now i have 5 northern lights hanging up drying and it looks just alsome. after trimming my cutters were sticking togather


----------



## JACQO (Aug 3, 2010)

sounds really yummy cutman, makin evry1 jellous again mate lol iv just had a nice Himmia blue disel spliff its well nice tasty smoke but yh i can tell u how musch i got of each plant now mate i got 1oz of all free afghan kush ryders, 1oz of Himmia Blue Disel n half oz of assassins but got more buding now lol ohh an a quarter of snowryder but its all good green well happy with it even if it bit down on weight but my 1st crop so not too bad i guess lol


----------



## cutman (Aug 3, 2010)

hey buddy it only gets better from here. it always good to smoke your own bud. how do you like that blue hymalaya, i like the shit. my self


----------



## JACQO (Aug 4, 2010)

yea its well nice smoke that hymalaya blue disel its really yummy i found it a bit leavie but hopeing my cross with snowryder will make the buds abit harder but its a well nice smoke the afghan kush ryder just knocks me out lol perfect for a goodnite sleep but i cant smoke it when goin work i dont wake up for work lol an the assassin is a nice smoke its a thinkin smoke i think perfect for goin 2 work on wakes u up, nice an fruity like lemons n oranges lol or thats just me lol defo smells citriousie dunno how spell it lol the snow ryders nice its like white castle really nice hard buds an a nice smoke gets ya lean anyway lol.. im workin on geting my own place so can get lights and start indoor grow m8 thinking about geting some of them ufo's 50w L.E.D lights and maybe a 400w sodium or 2 400 dunno yet money sitation but thats all planes and dreams atmo lol so hows your clones doing bruv?


----------



## cutman (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys, every thing is now choped. 13 are hanging it tree, lol tree looks cool. I only have 3 jars that i can empty. So looks like a trip to Wally World for more jars. I figure im going to need 10 more. Man, guys when i was trimming my snippers would get so sticky that the spring would'nt open the sniper. lol i half to clean them after every plant. I would say that 1/4 to 1/2 of inch of brownish black resien would apear on snipers, in witch that shit is not easy to clean off either. Got one hell of a stash, I just broke out some of that Afgan Kush, in can i just say dammmm!!! Shit will just waist you, 1 bong hit, your stoned, pull 3-4 and your waisted, talking couch potatoe, waisted. lol and thats for me, every one else who is not used to it, abliterated, lol. They didnt want to smoke any more, i just started laughing. lmao!!!


----------



## gdingy (Aug 6, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## JACQO (Aug 6, 2010)

lol yh that afghan kush is well nice just having my 1st weekend smoke of it lol its proper poey shit m8 i was offered £200 an oz for n asked if i had 15oz of it shit m8 its gd shit lol im not selling it thou lol wud b easy money with it thou lol its the strongest auto iv smoked soo fair id say its better than budah cheese wot u think cutman? an yh dose sound sweet wot ur doing bruv so wot lights do u use cutman? and wot do u think of them ufo led lights?


----------



## cutman (Aug 6, 2010)

right on bro it is sweet smoke. i used 400 hps on all my plants. as for the led lights, honestly i dont think they put enough light out, meaning that you dont get the penatration of lumens, you would get from other lights, even cfl are better than leds, from what i have read a seen some peoples grows, that eventully went to better lights to finnish there grow.


----------



## JACQO (Aug 6, 2010)

so there more like cfls then just a suplment light lol yea that alrite then il just stick with a 400w dont think i need a air cooled one il just get a diamond reflector. but yea thinkin of bribing my mum so i can do a quick indoor grow lol


----------



## cutman (Aug 7, 2010)

hood would be nice to help get the heat off your plants. also will allow you to get your lights close to your plants as well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Bud, Yea my afghan kush is done curing and its some of the best smoke I have grown. You know I didnt go auto but im sure the genes are similar to yours. Smooth but packs a whallop! 
So Paul bunyan, you about wear out your ax this last time around? You have been cutting for about a week, bet your glad thats done. I bet you got enough jars from Wally world to make a wall with.


----------



## cutman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Cruz!!!! yea i second that on the afgan, it is really good. i think its the strongest smoke thus far that i've grown. the white widow is strong, but i think afgan is stronger, now that thai super skunk was strong too.
yea me and blue are tired of chopping and trimming, although i found it easyer to trim most of it off before i choped them down.all them leaves on the ground and my cat was playing in them like it was cat nip!!!!! lol the last five are budding nicely now i figure in about 5 weeks they should be done, then its rebuild time.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 8, 2010)

What breeder of afgan kush did you guys grow out? I have a pilot plant going myself smells tasty...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 9, 2010)

I got mine as clones from a gal who works with several growers and dispensaries in my area so I really don't know about mine.
But yea, unlike other strains they did smell when they were young. Cutman probably got his from seed.


----------



## cutman (Aug 9, 2010)

yea i got mine from atittude, it was an auto flower afgan kush. theses plants were 3 footers with a great yield, alsome smoke, i would no dout grow again in the future.


----------



## JACQO (Aug 10, 2010)

i got mine from dopeseeds but breeder was world of seeds an i secound that cutman im buyin 12seeds all fem lol for when i get a light  its well good top notch weed well worth the wait.. defo getin more of that sexy afghan kush back in my yard lol and cruzer thats soo lucky having sum1 give sum cutings of afghan kush if it was anything like the auto version its knock out strong lol


----------



## cutman (Aug 10, 2010)

my breeder package was the same jac, worid of seed.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 10, 2010)

JACQO said:


> i got mine from dopeseeds but breeder was world of seeds an i secound that cutman im buyin 12seeds all fem lol for when i get a light  its well good top notch weed well worth the wait.. defo getin more of that sexy afghan kush back in my yard lol and cruzer thats soo lucky having sum1 give sum cutings of afghan kush if it was anything like the auto version its knock out strong lol





cutman said:


> my breeder package was the same jac, worid of seed.


 Sweet, mine is World of Seeds also, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 10, 2010)

fair play i intend on doing the same kinda grow as you as gettin hydro system ! doing 5 autos outside at moment and 12 or so big indicas !!! so you think with a few nutes at the rite time mite give better yeild??


----------



## gdingy (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been feeding my autos MG since a couple weeks old.


----------



## cutman (Aug 16, 2010)

hey guys all 5 of my plants sre looking good, buds are comeing along , this will be the last of this grow. 5 gen... clones off my W.W, and N/L. all jars are full and cureing. i love bruping them. makes the hole barn smell good, as if it dont already. lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2010)

BBB
Badass Barn Bud.


----------



## JACQO (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds like a barn we'd all like to be invited to cutman lol sounds well nice bruv wish i had a barn like that mate lol


----------



## cutman (Aug 18, 2010)

outside grow- i have one plant starting to bud, it dont make sence, all others are still vegging. hmmm. wonder why


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there any light at night? streetlight, motion light anything?


----------



## cutman (Aug 19, 2010)

no just moon light. wierd huh?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea, it is weird. This year the weather has been different, its been very mild around here.
I remember a shot you took of your place in the snow, does it usually snow out your way?


----------



## cutman (Aug 19, 2010)

hell no thats like a freak thing dude. but suns up around 6- 615, goes dont at after 8 so were seeing about 15-16 hours of light. these are small 4 footers out side plants but only one is budding. also i have one over 10 foot tall, but its not budding yet either. the ten footer is in a place thats not easyly to photograph. and its a hawwian snow. i didnt like the smoke but did put one back there, and see if mother nature could do a better job at growing it then i did. all others are white widow and northern ligths. My 5 inside plants are starting to thicken up. i unleasted a red army in there. i started with just a few per plant, then decided to just let them all go. not any sign of mites what so ever now. so will see. i figure another 3-4 weeks these plant should be done. As of now i have no autos going, have seed but no need to grow for now. With the inside grow and outside grow, should finnish the year out. no telling how much i have packaged up but its alottttttttttt, lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats weird dude, you should be hittin about 13 hours of daylight about now. That Hawaian Snow must be a monster.
So did the red army go kamakazi on ya? Mine went right into my bulb.


----------



## cutman (Aug 23, 2010)

had some go to the light, but they are every were now. Been down at my ranch for the last 4 days, Man its hot down there, but love coming home and seeing a big change in size of my babys.


----------



## cutman (Aug 26, 2010)

pk hey every one hope yall all cool i am. just to let ya know plants are budding now getting fat and loving it. have plenty of bud, but more is always good right. ouside plants are starting to bud cool huh. hope all your buds are alsome and thick and jucie lol grow on budssss


----------



## gdingy (Aug 26, 2010)

cutman said:


> pk hey every one hope yall all cool i am. just to let ya know plants are budding now getting fat and loving it. have plenty of bud, but more is always good right. ouside plants are starting to bud cool huh. hope all your buds are alsome and thick and jucie lol grow on budssss


Still waiting for when I can say I have plenty. You deal with grasshoppers with your outdoor plants? Any sugggestions?


----------



## cutman (Aug 26, 2010)

no dont really have a problem with the little criters here in the back yard. dont know what you can put out to keep them away sorry bro.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey bud, just droppin by, Grasshoppers? Dont let them multiply, It will be even worse next year.
Heres some info LINK


----------



## JACQO (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey cutman sounds proper nice bruv bet that 10feeter looks well nice now m8 thats gona b a mission 2 crop it thou i bet lol cant wait to c sum bud pics cutman but yh all gd this side of water bruv lol


----------



## cutman (Sep 6, 2010)

hey guys no its been a while so here it is. the 5 inside plants 3 northen lights and 2 white widows are startingto finnish up. the W.W all hairs have turned red, with trecks all over, the n/l white are starting to turn red, smells very sweet, as w.w smells danky , stil have lady bug running around, i havent seen alot of the mites, thats good this round. had to stake them all up, as the plants are top heavy with budssssssss. wish these would finnish up so i can redo the inside of barn for nexts years grow.
OUTSIDE PLANTS. 5 N/L and 1 lemon skunk, and 1 hawian snow. hopeing thar it dous better outside, she about 11 foot tall. cant take any pic because of were she is. all others are about 4 foot tall and bushy. Now all these outsiders have only been given straight tap water, they are all budding now. that will be my last grow of the year.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yea buddy, Top heavy nugs, sounds like you won the war with those dam mites. Congrats!
11 footer outside? now that must be something to see.


----------



## cutman (Sep 8, 2010)

yea i would half to clime up on top of barn to take the pic to show ya. thats the only way to take one. still having problems up loading pics. it will down load but not up load. dont know why. that why yall havent seen any pics.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2010)

file size again?


----------



## cutman (Sep 9, 2010)

no it small the pics down load and thats it . they dont move to the area to be seen.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe a java issue. Do you have a debugger?
If not maybe you should uninstall java and download it again.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 11, 2010)

hey cutman my seed run whent really well this time got bout 200 seeds so i dont have to buy anymore auto seeds again lol and workin on sum of my own strains now see what happens all fun ohh yea i got a 600w hps budget light now an a room for growin so its really gd atmo just germed 2 black jack an 2 blue mystics both fems and got sum autos goin along side them got to sort the room out but couple of weeks an it b sorted iv got 7ft by 4ft9 for a grow area an temps an evrythin lookin gd so im happy atmo just sortin sum fungus knats out atmo but im killin them got sumthin to sort it bit of a rant but thought id let u now hows things goin my end m8 bit dogie for me to put a grow jornal up pollice troll net over here an like been loads of raids so that y i dont really want to get dune for growin, piss take really shud b legal to grow it smoke it lol but yh sounds like fun with that 11fter cutman ooyea a quick q's cutman u now when u pollenated your girls did they finish befor the 1s that whernt? well mine ave waited for them to drop seed n split open an that but the rest of the girls still goin still buding away, the 1s tha droped seeds all leaves whent like paperish n just died like but still waitin on rest lol


----------



## cutman (Sep 13, 2010)

no it took the polinated one a bit longer to finnish.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 13, 2010)

hhhhmmmmmmmmmm :S well i now the seeds r good like iv allready germed some of them strange but yea the rest are buding away my 1 snowryder getin top heavy like had to stake it like wobbles alot thou lol but yea just flushing now lookin at them reacon end of mouth or sooner hopein sooner lol out of smoke and another q's mate just noticed that 1 of my blue mystics has like been washed to its side n stoped growin the root causee in light like poped it back in soil u reacon it wil keep growin now? but yea thanks for the addvise n help cutman n i have the same prob with my pics dont load up propley well load up but dont show on page well not on my profile anyway lol


----------



## cutman (Sep 13, 2010)

hey jac. the blue should finnish with a kittle tender love and care. if the roots are strong she willl make it, just might stunt the growth and take longer to finnish. sorry to here you have the same problem im having, it so fruastrating seeing every one posted pic but i cant. i just dont get it and am tired of trying. hope every thing works out for your grow. a little root stemulater could hurt.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 14, 2010)

hi cutman, thanks mate and yes it is frustrating waiting for my sis to come up from london to see if she can sort it lol, im useless with computers lol but yea iv put some superthrive and root joiuce and fingers crossed she'll pull threw all the rest are doing great just waiting for light to go and see how they are doing lol its really bright in there have to get the sun glasses out an cap lmao, got it set for night running cause helicopers dont fly over my yard at night lucky i guess i now places where they fly allday long, but yea temps are good too when lights on it gets upto 80.2f and when its off its between 70 and 74.4f soo im happy with that and all the autos that sprouted so far are doing great too just waiting on 4seeds to germ out of 20 that iv done myself like so im happy with that well strange really cause the 1s that are sstill germin like are the 1s you can buy lol all the 1s iv crossed have germed and sum out seeds after a day under light so im well happy lol but yea they'v changed the format for the site havnt they cutman? well iv never seen that tweets thing befor lol ohhyea cutman i can load photos on to your thread just not onto my profile it is head scratching and thanks i hope my 3rd crop goes well well im hopeing to get another auto one in same time for when the blue n black jack fin like but we'r c i guess lol


----------



## cutman (Sep 14, 2010)

well sounds like your happy lol


----------



## JACQO (Sep 14, 2010)

lol a good day mate a very good day  but yea light on in few mins soo got go have a look at the babys lol got bong in hand an smokin some weed i statched lol you good yea mate?


----------



## JACQO (Sep 18, 2010)

she didnt pull threw mate gutted but iv germed another 1 n got it under light so it shouldnt be too far behind the rest but yea hows your girls doing outside cutman? you croped them yet?


----------



## JACQO (Sep 19, 2010)

hey cutman this assassin is a hermmie isnt it? ohh n sozz for postin a pic up m8 sis came up n sorted it for me lol View attachment 1164902


----------



## cutman (Sep 20, 2010)

i had one that had some of those on it but it turn out just fine the treck on her look good though


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey bud, I'm gonna jump.
Let me know when you start up again.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 21, 2010)

hey cutman yea it started sproutin more an had to crop um they didnt ave long left anyway only end of month like 10days but think its the light iv got really its crap atmo lol nosun just clouds n rain n like less than 13hours light now but yh there hanging now mate


----------



## cutman (Sep 24, 2010)

good to here jac that you up and smoking your own, cool huh?
cruzer will do bro glad to see your green house was a success.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 26, 2010)

yea bruv it is mate but yea mate il be startin a thread tomorrow id be highley honored if ya pop by mate and same for you cruzer. bet your having the most fun though cutman lol you got loads to smoke up lol but yea mate i did get seeds of them assassin guess thats why they where takin a lil bit longer to fin they even pollenated the snowryders lol an by looks off seeds i really misssed the assassins hermiein lol i reacon i could get them to germ lol il see next time round lol and this assassins destroys ya mate i nearly killed my black jack by dropin it  the pot hooked on another 1 n i was really battered mate lol but yh its picking up now id say its bout 4days behind otheres atmo i now its gona b smaller than others now but it'l pull threw all the rest are doing great now iv got 1 male auto soo far an rest are doing great to last 1 just popin up now so iv got autos from day 1 to like day 12 so happy with that but your see tomorrow mate like i said be highley honored if ya come say hi and what you think of my set up pretty bassic but it'l get i guess lol peace cutman


----------



## cutman (Sep 27, 2010)

will do bro. 
fixen to chop all indoor plants. and turn off the light.
outdoors plants are looking sweet. pluse the monster in back. they will be my last till next year, have plenty of seeds to grow. Hunting season coming up soon. cant really grow and hunt for a week or two at the same time. i have plenty, clod front came through im hopeing that it will make my ladys jucie up more. they will go till mid nov...early before chopping.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah mate bet that monsters gona be some mission to chop mate gona need hacksaw init lol but yea bro hopefully your get the site to work so ya cant show ya work of like you seem to make some nice bud porn mate lol and yeah bro i havnt been for a good shooting in ages mate i wouldnt take ya smoke with ya though bro your smoke evrything out lol the dear defo smell ya down wind lol but yea bet you been waiting ages for ya light to go off for abit bro, but yea mate thats good that is they just outside? ya plants like? cause over here they'd have to b in green house like to go that far 1st frost in few days or somthing here glade under light now bro but yea just put photos up bro let me know what ya think bro. peace cutman


----------



## Royal Phoenix (Oct 2, 2010)

Thinking about these wos afghan kush ryder AF that came from attitude this past spring. I would grow in soil in 6 1/2 gallon containers with 550w (400w mh, 150w hps).. have read more bad than good about these particular seeds the past week, anyone here think i will be wasting time with these seeds ? Want to also grow 1 white russian and 1 red diesel with these af, doing 20/4 on lights until af is complete then going 12/12 to flower the other 2. Thx in advance !!


----------



## cutman (Oct 3, 2010)

dude i love my afgan kush. they were over size af to me. all my af have never been as big as my afgan was. i would grow them again. but thats me. i was good smoke so you wont here any thing bad here about them.


Royal Phoenix said:


> Thinking about these wos afghan kush ryder AF that came from attitude this past spring. I would grow in soil in 6 1/2 gallon containers with 550w (400w mh, 150w hps).. have read more bad than good about these particular seeds the past week, anyone here think i will be wasting time with these seeds ? Want to also grow 1 white russian and 1 red diesel with these af, doing 20/4 on lights until af is complete then going 12/12 to flower the other 2. Thx in advance !!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd agree with that. I grew one WoS: Afgan Kush test plant and am now making a mother for clones. Really hairy, nice dense nugs.


----------



## JACQO (Oct 5, 2010)

the WOS afgan kush af was really nice smoke 1 of my fav smokes ever better than cheese anyday well what i got anyway lol id recomend them to any1 and i put mine threw alot of shit lol and still got good budz well im that inpressed with them im thinking bout geting WOS Dommia star looks well nice will see fingers crossed..


----------



## Royal Phoenix (Oct 5, 2010)

The red diesel and sour kush have germinated in 48 hours. No sign yet of afghan kush ryder af or the white russian. Thx for your replies to my earlier post.


----------



## cutman (Oct 6, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'd agree with that. I grew one WoS: Afgan Kush test plant and am now making a mother for clones. Really hairy, nice dense nugs.


is your afgan an auto flower? if so it wont make a good mother.


----------



## cutman (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, the store is closed. lights are off. Reconstruction can begin. Only thing i have going, is the out door ladys.. Just emptyed all jars, and filled 8, gallon bags full. HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! While i was putting it up i found alittle bud in back from my first grow. It was that. Thia Super Skunk. And 1 hit and im stond lol. That smoke was some of the best high, iv grown and was happy to find it......These grows have been alot of fun. Learned a great deal from this site and the people on it, and i would like to say thanks to all, This smoke a doob for you. As for the next grow, next year, ill post a list of what i got and let yall pick the seeds. I have a big selection to choose from.


----------



## Royal Phoenix (Oct 7, 2010)

Both my afghans are af. All seeds germed within 80 hours.


----------



## JACQO (Oct 20, 2010)

cant wait cutman hope things go good bro and cant wait for the selection bro.


----------



## LouisXIII (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice, I just germinated 5, AK47 x Low rider.


----------



## JACQO (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey cutman my cross of snowryder and hymmyla blue disel has really worked bro im well happy i still cant load pics on my thread thou whont let me change it from url but yea i got really fruity stinky rock hard buds  only got 1 more cross to make into it n then just making it a stable cross of the 3 plants im thinking off geting more afghan kush ryders so i can cross that into it i did like that smoke alot lol


----------



## solosmoke (Oct 24, 2010)

can a alto be seeded and seed be good?


----------



## JACQO (Oct 24, 2010)

u can seed any plant mate just remember they take longer an need more water well what iv noticed under my 600w hps is once in full bud i water my seeded plants evry 2days they seem too like it but what cutman tought me was if your seeding just wait till the seeds drop. there be good seeds iv got loads off auto seeds now just under 300 seeds and most off them are good seeds iv only seeded two plants this time. ohh yeah i allso noticed i dunno if its happend to others but when your pollentatin remember to turn off your fans iv had a plant pollenated that i didnt want it to b an never leave your males in same room hope that helps but i guess im newish to it an i dont mined being put strait by anything iv said but i hope iv helped solosmke.


----------



## solosmoke (Oct 25, 2010)

thnx alot mate ,you coverd all i need to know thnx vm


----------



## JACQO (Oct 25, 2010)

noprobs solosmoke anytime bro


----------



## cutman (Nov 11, 2010)

hey guys how it growing. finnishing up outside grow now. Going to start a new grow in jan... should be cool. with 3, 400, hps, and 1, m/h 400 watt as well. should work good.


----------



## DurtyHarry (Nov 22, 2010)

Can anyone help Me as to what nutes to use for auto ak47+lowrider2 I'm using an auto pot hydro setup it's my second grow and I just harvested my first grow which I did in soil. I will be starting the lowriders this weekend


----------



## cutman (Nov 30, 2010)

good to see ya jac doing well. Its nice to do your own huh? harry there are many good nutes out there i like botanic my self. thats all iv ever use though . well i tride some bush master but didnt get good results. so good luck. Solo i use an auto male with auto females . it worked just fine. havent bought any seed in along long time.
Getting ready to fire it up in a month or so. Even though i have all i need, but need a change of smoke. think im going to do some more of that super thai skunk. that was some really good smoke. This white widow and northern lights and lemon skunk is alsome. Most of my auto is gone, lol still have shit loads of seed.


----------



## JACQO (Dec 11, 2010)

yea brv im doing great what about you? iv got 6weeks left for my black jack an blue mystic really packing the bud on them too lol got some more lights aswell two 125w cfl's one red one blue both day light supplement lights for me big girls lol there massive lol nearly 5ft brv my cronic haze nearly same size too  well happy bro really pleased like beging of feb mayb half way threw and there b totley done my cuttings i did are buding away too ohh yea my black jack i droped is doing amazzing both my black jacks got tricks allover even on the fan leafs bro  how did your outdoor grow go bro? im thinking of getin more strains thou lol just have mother plants then just take cuttins keep um all in rotation like but will see. did you get much off ya 13fter bro lol it got to have made that by time you choped it lol cant spell it thou Hawiian snow lol


----------



## cutman (Dec 14, 2010)

yea got about a lb off her. it came out great she drying now. and smells alsome. very strong oder, bleeds through the plastic. dude i have some much smoke that i dont even need to run the barn. but am going to fire it up soon. so i can have something different to smoke. just dont need to grow as much, not to mention, i can let them get up to six foot now, glad to here you have got it down now. nice not to have to buy it no more huh! o and i not running them lights my electric bill as been really nice toooo. hauler at ya keep it green bro


----------



## JACQO (Dec 26, 2010)

merry christmas cutman but yh thats sounds well nice bro a lb of it too mmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds yummy. an yh it is nice not having to buy sum gona run out soon thou lol smoked too much over crimbo lol got till mid feb till crop ready but what a crop it should b lol fucking stinks lol can smell it outside my house lol smell it on front door lol. so what lights u running now bro? or will be when barn up an running again  6fters bro sounds nterestin that to do with your new lights??? i want to get more supplement lights but cant afford it atmo. my blue mystic is flat lining atmo gota get sum hooks an wire or sumthing was thinking fishing wire to hang the branches like there all startin to go 180 degrees on me lol good sign i think lol still hasnt changed colour thou smells fruity thou but i wanted that blue hint to buds but dosent look like it gona happen. but yea the rest wow tricks mmmmmmmmmmmmm il take a pic for u cutman post it up there porn lol defo put a smile on ya face lol but yea my electric bill is bout £30 a week bro with the heater its on 24/7 n well its shit wether here like -19 most nights finding it hard to keep at 70f but it stays at 67.7f all the time even when lights on they dont seem to mined thou really packing on the bud soo not too worried. but yea cutman have a good new year an good luck with ya barn bro.


----------



## cutman (Jan 28, 2011)

well its about that time to start it up again. Time to grow some monsters. talking arm size buds lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up man. Whats on the menu?


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2011)

well sence its cold iv made one of the rooms in the house a grow room. figure shit why not 3 bd room house and only one beimg used. hey now i dont habe to go out to the barn. and 8ft sealings. lol im going to run 10 regulars. and all the autos flowers i have at one time. just to get rid of it. ive made a spot on one wall to host these plants. i figure ill veg for atleast 7-8 weeks giveing the autos time to finnish under 18/6 lighting. then send the reg.... to flower. as for a brand of seed, have many to choose from. i know its not going to be white widow or norhern lights. lol ill post a list and you can help me make a few choices.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me man, hell ya, gotta love those 8ft ceilings. Besides, its always fun setting up a new grow room when ya got all the stuff already.


----------



## cutman (Feb 15, 2011)

hey guys just broke out a jar of that lemon skunk. this shit is still sticky as the day it was put in there . Its funny after all this time i still have enough smoke to last for the next six months.... lol


----------



## cutman (Feb 24, 2011)

mine came from seed. bought through attitude. they were autos, but they were the biggest autos iv ever seen at 3 foot tall.


Someguy15 said:


> What breeder of afgan kush did you guys grow out? I have a pilot plant going myself smells tasty...


----------



## cutman (Feb 24, 2011)

ok heres the line up for starters.today iv put then in water for germing. ( note to self). the autos..... are 5 more ladiva i really liked that smoke very strong high and smell was very sweet... 5 II diavolo. both are from Delicious seeds. 5 blue berry from lowlife seed.... and 3 fem... super skunks from G13. free seeds. i grew some of this in the first grow and it was very good smoke, and want some more. this bud takes alittle longer to finnish but well werth it. 2 will go to flower and one will be a mother.


----------



## cutman (Feb 26, 2011)

had three pop today, tap root is working its way out now figure the other should be right behind now. so here we go again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool man, I'm here.
Any pics of the new room?


----------



## cutman (Feb 28, 2011)

no not yet nut get them soon cruze. put 5 popped seeds in the dirt( diavolo ) and the three super sknuks that popped the other day.. so far only one ofthe blue berry has popped and none of the ladivas have yet. hopefully soon though.its been nice out side so they are all out there for now. figure once they show there pretty little heads out of the dirt ill move them under the lights.


----------



## cutman (Feb 28, 2011)

this will be the new thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412667-tx-2011-grow.html#post5378793


----------



## JACQO (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice to c u back cutman good luck brv. I havnt been on here much but just spent a grand on new set up lol got spunkik 2 and a temp regulatdd carbon filter fan to just seting it up now. No plants yet cutman but il gt day off today my 26th birthday soo having a fat dommia star bongs lol look chinnesss lol crackin out the cronic haze soon lol but yea good reading ur back cutman hope u can gt photos up im still having probs lol good luck thou bro


----------



## cutman (Mar 2, 2011)

hey jac yea its been a while for me to. but getting started again. this grow should be a fun one this year. i need some new smoke something differnt. still have quit a bit but. as soon as i get some new im going to sale off all the old. already started to a few friends, there all happy sence its dry so they say. I dont have that problem. and im not saleing at the high prices every one sales it for so that makes them happy too. Its funny they were asking me why i dont use scales, i told them what ya get is what ya get. i just eye ball it. lol.dont need to use no stinking scales lol


----------



## JACQO (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea man been awhile cutman. Hahaha thats funny bruv lol but yh iv got 13 strains atmo need to gt my dommia star back though my dog eat them lil shit ll proper strong shit though lol my mate hates it lol it tottley bakes him makes him fall asleep lol be driving down road an hes asleepp lol proper funny ll but yea gona have big buddah cheese an bubble cheese and pineapply express on go for this one looks sick though bruv want more strains like any good 1s to try cutman? Want more afghan kush ryder to cross with my brg need to back cross brg two more times i reacon bruv then cross afghan kush ryder cant wait to fin it got 300 f3 brg seeds atmo like but yyyea speak to u soon cutman peace.


----------



## JACQO (Mar 30, 2011)

hey cutman my british racing green is throwing up really heavy leaf indicas n slight sativa long thin pointy leafs just killed the males had 8 males out of 15 really happy with that theyv all got dark green leafes well happy  soon b smokin it hahaha gona get afghan kush ryder soon want to make my lil brg biggr lol there tiny lol atmo there bout 5inch tall lol. they look really nice cant wait to try it n il now the pheno i want still think it needs back crossinback with its selc get it more stable befor i cross afghan kush il get there really am loving breedin u never now what your gona get lol hows your grow coming on bro?


----------



## DirtPoor (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey quick question, I thought this would be the best place for an answer. I have a top 69 autoflower in a 1 gallon container and has been flowering for about two weeks now...should I transplant into a larger container or would 1 gallon be big enough?


----------



## JACQO (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi dirtpoor no not really autos dont really like it best off picking pop size to suit plant ur gona grow and size they end up but then root mass is where ur big buds. hard q's really pot size with autos but id say betweena gallon an 3 gallon but i wudnt change pots autos dont like it or so i read of all breader sites hope this helps dirtpoor.


----------



## DirtPoor (Apr 27, 2011)

JACQO said:


> Hi dirtpoor no not really autos dont really like it best off picking pop size to suit plant ur gona grow and size they end up but then root mass is where ur big buds. hard q's really pot size with autos but id say betweena gallon an 3 gallon but i wudnt change pots autos dont like it or so i read of all breader sites hope this helps dirtpoor.


Yea this helps, I don't think at this stage that transplanting would serve any benefit with the plant not growing much bigger then it is now...appreciate it though.


----------



## cutman (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys whats up!! Hope every ones grows are going well. Mine are looking alsome... Got three autos going with very nice buds on them...2 thia super skunks in veg.. just trimed them by cutting the bottom branchess off so the top of the plants would grow better..I figure 1 or 2 more week of veg... then its time to flower them. Im thinking one of the Thia s.s.. is going outside, for my outside grow.....7 blue berry and 1 misery plant...along with the thia...they all look very healthy, nice thick stalks, all plants are about 2.5 foot tall right now... so at harvest they should be about 8 foot or so... looks like i will be training these plant. To stay out of the lights...lol oops...Ill be making some cat tail bud....Again...

Hey dirt i would say that your 1 gall...pot will be just fine for you plants....with auto the plant, their size fit the 1 gallon pots fine. Transplant at this stage of flower could help but also could hurt you. It might slow down the plant growth some what... but if done right. With no roots broken, that should happen. but that only if your root system has no were to grow inside the pot. with autos my root balls have never been big.. 

hey jac whats up... sounds like your really getting into it now ...breeding is very cool...hell i still got my old pollen,,,but it isnt any good now,,,lol..hell i havent even tryed growing any of my seeds, as i still have alot os seeds... from when i first started the journol lol...maybe one day i might,,,


----------



## JACQO (May 3, 2011)

hey cutman yeah man im loving growin my own im doing really well now found sum new strains to breed into mine going for three main strains a white strain and fruity one and this berry one that changes colour of the bud tips like they'v gone this pink colour just on tips of the bids can hardly c them till u put in day light . and the tricks fuck theres soo many there covered lol gona have a auto room soon so can do autos continulussly so can breed better  cutman. iv got a 4ft pineapple express waiting to go into flower atmo lol iv toped it toped it bout 3wks ago and in a 30litre pot dunno how many gal that is lol but it big lol soo all gd got bubble cheese waiting too iv had to take two side fan leafes off thou there that big n wide just stops all light from getin to branches like iv top it too and the four cheese top and evrything go cuts of cheese too so gona have a sum outdoor n evrything bro b gd... bet urs r smelling soo nice bro im gona try them il divias look really nice. but yeah cutman hope ur having asmuch fun asme lol n no women coming between me n my bbys ex's lol but yh cropin sat wel one lol so il c if can get pic up off final product cutman my brg. but yea peace cutman


----------

